# What idiot thinks the answer is to roundup the 20 million illegals and deport them all?



## healthmyths

NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.

BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!

So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups! 
THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!

Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
Stop giving them sanctuary!

Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.

THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!

But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!


----------



## healthmyths

STOP THIS!!!

*Does Obamacare give businesses a $3,000 incentive to hire illegal immigrants?*
We found that some businesses could, in theory, save $3,000 per employee for hiring an illegal immigrant over an American citizen. However -- and this is a big however -- this would only work for a small subset of businesses, and these businesses would have to have a particular setup that experts told us is impractical and unlikely.
Does Obamacare give businesses a $3,000 incentive to hire illegal immigrants?

Granted it may not be a BIG deal... BUT COME ON!!!  Why even encourage it ???


----------



## Kondor3

*Steps for ridding the country of Illegal Aliens:*

1. make it a felony to hire an Illegal Alien

2. make it a felony to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien

3. make it a felony to sell or lease a vehicle to an Illegal Alien

4. make it a felony for a bank or other financial institution to open or maintain an account for an Illegal Alien

5. make it a felony to provide an Illegal Alien with money-wire-transfer services

6. make it a felony to provide Currency Exchange -type services for an Illegal Alien

7. make it a felony to provide taxpayer-funded welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien

8. make it a felony to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien

9. make it a felony to provide medical services to an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving or contagion spread-prevention measures)

10. modify all State and Federal drivers licenses and government ID cards to indicate Citizenship status

11. invest heavily in technology infrastructure to make "e-Verify" -like online citizenship verification available more broadly, beyond the realm of pre-employment screening

12. require an e-Verify query for every existing employee currently holding a job in the United States

13. metaphorically-legally "crucify" employers who violate related hiring laws.

14. declare Sanctuary Cities to be engaged in conspiracy to violate US Immigration Law

15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status.

16. arrest the Mayors and City Councils of any Sanctuary Cities that do not rescind Sanctuary status and prosecute and convict them of conspiring to violate US Immigration Law, unless they rescind Sanctuary status

17. put teeth into these laws, to punish violators on a graduated or escalating scale, with chronic offenders getting hammered in criminal court; prison time and huge fines.

*===========================================*

Or some-such more draconian approach, plus or minus a bit, in areas where existing law or judicial rulings or practicalities dictate a tweak here-and-there.

Then watch these Illegal Aliens fall all over each other, scrambling to get the hell out of the United States, at the speed of light, on their own dime, and without the US Government having to spend a single dime on capture and detention and deportation.

A wall isn't the answer. A so-called path-to-citizenship isn't the answer.

Self-Deportation is the answer.

Creating (legal) conditions sufficiently hostile to Illegal Aliens, to make them want to leave, on their own, and to send a clear message across the border, that fun-time is over, and that there's not point in trying, in future.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Storm troopers knocked down that door to deport that little boy back to Cuba under Reno. 
So there is precedence for it.


----------



## Anathema

I'll be your Huckleberry.....

I am most definitely in favor of kicking in doors, demanding ID on the streets, going through the records of every employer, etc.... to ACTIVELY seek out and remove these people and their families from this country. As well as confiscating all property and monies they didn't bring into the country with them.


----------



## healthmyths

Anathema said:


> I'll be your Huckleberry.....
> 
> I am most definitely in favor of kicking in doors, demanding ID on the streets, going through the records of every employer, etc.... to ACTIVELY seek out and remove these people and their families from this country. As well as confiscating all property and monies they didn't bring into the country with them.



NO problem except it is NOT going to be an effective, logical, and inexpensive method to do what you want to do...i.e. IDiOT!


----------



## Anathema

healthmyths said:


> NO problem except it is NOT going to be an effective, logical, and inexpensive method to do what you want to do...i.e. IDiOT!



I didnt say it would be inexpensive. Nor did i say it would be easy. That would simply be shooting any pwrson who cannot provide ID immediately on request.


----------



## David_42

The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me. Especially these pro lifers who love sending new born babies back to impoverished areas in Mexico.


----------



## Kondor3

David_42 said:


> The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me...


A sure-fire barometer that we're on the right track...

Now, the question is: _Self-Deportation_, or _Deportation-by-Force_.

I suspect that the answer lies in the most favorable combination of Effectiveness + Low Cost...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

What idiot thinks the answer is just just let illegals flood across the border unfettered?  The same fools that have gotten us into this mess offer no solution but to surrender.  Fuck that.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

David_42 said:


> The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me. Especially these pro lifers who love sending new born babies back to impoverished areas in Mexico.



The fact that you think that it is OK to let these people flood our country and crank out anchor babies is what is sickening.  You fucks are traitors.


----------



## Ernie S.

It really doesn't have to be effective or inexpensive. It just has to be publicized. Break down a couple thousand doors of people known to be illegal aliens and toss them empty handed 500 miles south of the border and tens of thousands will be packing up and leaving on their own. If the flow south slows, break down another 500 doors, scoop up and drop off another thousand well south of the border  and PUBLICIZE it.
Pretty soon they will get the idea that it makes more sense to go back to where they came from voluntarily with some or most of their possessions than to be dropped off in the desert.


----------



## dblack

Kondor3 said:


> *Steps for ridding the country of Illegal Aliens:*
> 
> 1. make it a felony to hire an Illegal Alien
> 
> 2. make it a felony to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 3. make it a felony to sell or lease a vehicle to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 4. make it a felony for a bank or other financial institution to open or maintain an account for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 5. make it a felony to provide an Illegal Alien with money-wire-transfer services
> 
> 6. make it a felony to provide Currency Exchange -type services for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 7. make it a felony to provide taxpayer-funded welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 8. make it a felony to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 9. make it a felony to provide medical services to an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving or contagion spread-prevention measures)
> 
> 10. modify all State and Federal drivers licenses and government ID cards to indicate Citizenship status
> 
> 11. invest heavily in technology infrastructure to make "e-Verify" -like online citizenship verification available more broadly, beyond the realm of pre-employment screening
> 
> 12. require an e-Verify query for every existing employee currently holding a job in the United States
> 
> 13. metaphorically-legally "crucify" employers who violate related hiring laws.
> 
> 14. declare Sanctuary Cities to be engaged in conspiracy to violate US Immigration Law
> 
> 15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status.
> 
> 16. arrest the Mayors and City Councils of any Sanctuary Cities that do not rescind Sanctuary status and prosecute and convict them of conspiring to violate US Immigration Law, unless they rescind Sanctuary status
> 
> 17. put teeth into these laws, to punish violators on a graduated or escalating scale, with chronic offenders getting hammered in criminal court; prison time and huge fines.
> 
> *===========================================*
> 
> Or some-such more draconian approach, plus or minus a bit, in areas where existing law or judicial rulings or practicalities dictate a tweak here-and-there.
> 
> Then watch these Illegal Aliens fall all over each other, scrambling to get the hell out of the United States, at the speed of light, on their own dime, and without the US Government having to spend a single dime on capture and detention and deportation.
> 
> A wall isn't the answer. A so-called path-to-citizenship isn't the answer.
> 
> Self-Deportation is the answer.
> 
> Creating (legal) conditions sufficiently hostile to Illegal Aliens, to make them want to leave, on their own, and to send a clear message across the border, that fun-time is over, and that there's not point in trying, in future.




Good to see fascists waving their flag proudly.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!



No need to deport.

Cut off *ALL* benefits to illegals other than emergency med care.  No jobs, no property ownership, no doing business, no school for the kiddies.  Enforce the law.

Do that, and they will leave on their own steam.


----------



## The sheeple sea

It's called pandering to idiots, and its how elections work.


----------



## Kondor3

dblack said:


> Good to see fascists waving their flag proudly.


Nothing fascist about using The Law to (1) deal with an invasion of 12,000,000 Illegal Aliens and (2) effectively discourage future waves of invaders.

In any event, it's far better than rewarding their trespass, and leaving the door open for a tidal wave of subsequent invaders, encouraged by our lack of resolve.

No thank you.

But, your juvenile attempt to portray firm resolve as fascism is clearly based upon either a personal stake in the status quo or a misguided internationalism or hyper-liberalism.

Oh, and, it was rather amusing, too.

Thanks for the late morning chuckle.


----------



## candycorn

Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...

Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?


----------



## bripat9643

David_42 said:


> The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me. Especially these pro lifers who love sending new born babies back to impoverished areas in Mexico.


That's because you don't give a fuck about American workers, especially your own children.  You want to take a great big shit on them.  All you care about is your filthy party and importing more Democrats.  

Every illegal who is allowed to stay is a crime against American workers.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?


Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.


----------



## bripat9643

Ernie S. said:


> It really doesn't have to be effective or inexpensive. It just has to be publicized. Break down a couple thousand doors of people known to be illegal aliens and toss them empty handed 500 miles south of the border and tens of thousands will be packing up and leaving on their own. If the flow south slows, break down another 500 doors, scoop up and drop off another thousand well south of the border  and PUBLICIZE it.
> Pretty soon they will get the idea that it makes more sense to go back to where they came from voluntarily with some or most of their possessions than to be dropped off in the desert.


After we deport the first million, the rest will leave on their own.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Little-Acorn

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.


Liberals have been saying it for years.

Mostly in an attempt to pretend Republicans said it.

Liberals' capacity to lie knows no bounds.


----------



## candycorn

Kondor3 said:


> *Steps for ridding the country of Illegal Aliens:*
> 
> 1. make it a felony to hire an Illegal Alien
> 
> 2. make it a felony to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 3. make it a felony to sell or lease a vehicle to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 4. make it a felony for a bank or other financial institution to open or maintain an account for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 5. make it a felony to provide an Illegal Alien with money-wire-transfer services
> 
> 6. make it a felony to provide Currency Exchange -type services for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 7. make it a felony to provide taxpayer-funded welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 8. make it a felony to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 9. make it a felony to provide medical services to an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving or contagion spread-prevention measures)
> 
> 10. modify all State and Federal drivers licenses and government ID cards to indicate Citizenship status
> 
> 11. invest heavily in technology infrastructure to make "e-Verify" -like online citizenship verification available more broadly, beyond the realm of pre-employment screening
> 
> 12. require an e-Verify query for every existing employee currently holding a job in the United States
> 
> 13. metaphorically-legally "crucify" employers who violate related hiring laws.
> 
> 14. declare Sanctuary Cities to be engaged in conspiracy to violate US Immigration Law
> 
> 15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status.
> 
> 16. arrest the Mayors and City Councils of any Sanctuary Cities that do not rescind Sanctuary status and prosecute and convict them of conspiring to violate US Immigration Law, unless they rescind Sanctuary status
> 
> 17. put teeth into these laws, to punish violators on a graduated or escalating scale, with chronic offenders getting hammered in criminal court; prison time and huge fines.
> 
> *===========================================*
> 
> Or some-such more draconian approach, plus or minus a bit, in areas where existing law or judicial rulings or practicalities dictate a tweak here-and-there.
> 
> Then watch these Illegal Aliens fall all over each other, scrambling to get the hell out of the United States, at the speed of light, on their own dime, and without the US Government having to spend a single dime on capture and detention and deportation.
> 
> A wall isn't the answer. A so-called path-to-citizenship isn't the answer.
> 
> Self-Deportation is the answer.
> 
> Creating (legal) conditions sufficiently hostile to Illegal Aliens, to make them want to leave, on their own, and to send a clear message across the border, that fun-time is over, and that there's not point in trying, in future.




We already have about 3,000,000 people in overcrowded prisons and another 2 million on parole/probation.    Basically the population of Houston and the surrounding area.  

Is there an upper limit to where you say perhaps we have too many laws?

PS: Self-Deportation won't work.  Its a lot like saying that if you take away the croutons from the salad bar, people will stop going there.


----------



## Ernie S.

David_42 said:


> The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me. Especially these pro lifers who love sending new born babies back to impoverished areas in Mexico.


How about you move a few hundred of them onto your place and support them.
That would be YOUR choice. I choose not to support babies, children men or women who came here to take advantage of the American taxpayer.

Seeing you brought up babies..... According to current law, those new borns are US citizens. I would propose that be changed so that in order to have citizenship by birth, the child's mother would have to be a citizen or documented resident alien.
Until such law is enacted, the illegal parents of children born here should not get special treatment, but be deported. They would have the choice of taking their kids with them or finding a citizen or legal immigrant to care for them with the understanding that there will be no government money allocated for their care.


----------



## Alystyr

Ernie S. said:


> It really doesn't have to be effective or inexpensive. It just has to be publicized. Break down a couple thousand doors of people known to be illegal aliens and toss them empty handed 500 miles south of the border and tens of thousands will be packing up and leaving on their own. If the flow south slows, break down another 500 doors, scoop up and drop off another thousand well south of the border  and PUBLICIZE it.
> Pretty soon they will get the idea that it makes more sense to go back to where they came from voluntarily with some or most of their possessions than to be dropped off in the desert.


You're on the right track with publicizing things.
I don't think that we'd need nearly as many examples as you proposed, however.
I think that ads (using your idea) across all media stating that "THIS is what we're going to do, and THIS is when it'll start" in no uncertain terms, and run frequently for a month or two, would start the ball rolling. After the effective date make examples out of a dozen or so, but make sure that their fate is VERY well publicized -  like Caitlyn-Jenner-well-publicized - to show that it WILL happen.
If the flow slows, re-run the ads - this time with the examples previously given.


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> ...We already have about 3,000,000 people in overcrowded prisons and another 2 million on parole/probation.    Basically the population of Houston and the surrounding area.  Is there an upper limit to where you say perhaps we have too many laws?...


Immaterial.



> ...PS: Self-Deportation won't work.  Its a lot like saying that if you take away the croutons from the salad bar, people will stop going there.


If you can't get a job and you can't find a roof over your head and you can't buy a car and you can't use a bank or currency exchange and if you can't wire money home and if you can't go to school and if you can't get medical help and you can't obtain welfare and social services then there is no point in staying here.

To use your Salad Bar illustration, it's not like taking away the croutons... it's more like taking away *all* the food and leaving the ice, melting underneath the serving dishes.

They will, indeed, stop coming.

You're wrong.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What idiot thinks the answer is just just let illegals flood across the border unfettered?  The same fools that have gotten us into this mess offer no solution but to surrender.  Fuck that.


Expanding the democratic base supercedes and damage that it may cause the country.


----------



## MrShangles

David_42 said:


> The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me. Especially these pro lifers who love sending new born babies back to impoverished areas in Mexico.


If you are in a lifeboat, do you let people in until they sink the boat. We can only support so many before we go down too.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!


Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.  
Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.


----------



## Claudette

Kondor3 said:


> *Steps for ridding the country of Illegal Aliens:*
> 
> 1. make it a felony to hire an Illegal Alien
> 
> 2. make it a felony to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 3. make it a felony to sell or lease a vehicle to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 4. make it a felony for a bank or other financial institution to open or maintain an account for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 5. make it a felony to provide an Illegal Alien with money-wire-transfer services
> 
> 6. make it a felony to provide Currency Exchange -type services for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 7. make it a felony to provide taxpayer-funded welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 8. make it a felony to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 9. make it a felony to provide medical services to an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving or contagion spread-prevention measures)
> 
> 10. modify all State and Federal drivers licenses and government ID cards to indicate Citizenship status
> 
> 11. invest heavily in technology infrastructure to make "e-Verify" -like online citizenship verification available more broadly, beyond the realm of pre-employment screening
> 
> 12. require an e-Verify query for every existing employee currently holding a job in the United States
> 
> 13. metaphorically-legally "crucify" employers who violate related hiring laws.
> 
> 14. declare Sanctuary Cities to be engaged in conspiracy to violate US Immigration Law
> 
> 15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status.
> 
> 16. arrest the Mayors and City Councils of any Sanctuary Cities that do not rescind Sanctuary status and prosecute and convict them of conspiring to violate US Immigration Law, unless they rescind Sanctuary status
> 
> 17. put teeth into these laws, to punish violators on a graduated or escalating scale, with chronic offenders getting hammered in criminal court; prison time and huge fines.
> 
> *===========================================*
> 
> Or some-such more draconian approach, plus or minus a bit, in areas where existing law or judicial rulings or practicalities dictate a tweak here-and-there.
> 
> Then watch these Illegal Aliens fall all over each other, scrambling to get the hell out of the United States, at the speed of light, on their own dime, and without the US Government having to spend a single dime on capture and detention and deportation.
> 
> A wall isn't the answer. A so-called path-to-citizenship isn't the answer.
> 
> Self-Deportation is the answer.
> 
> Creating (legal) conditions sufficiently hostile to Illegal Aliens, to make them want to leave, on their own, and to send a clear message across the border, that fun-time is over, and that there's not point in trying, in future.



Works for me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
Click to expand...

If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.

It is time we put an end to this mess.


----------



## whitehall

Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left? Try settling in any other country in the world without a visa or a passport and collecting taxpayer welfare and having your kids educated and obtaining a freaking drivers license. As soon as you were tracked down in France or Germany or Norway you would be in jail pending a one way ticket. Why should the USA be any different? It should be noted that the same hypocrites who applauded FDR's decision not to allow Jews who fled the Nazis during WW2 into the U.S. because our immigration was full now want to open the borders to any criminal.


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
Click to expand...

And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
Click to expand...

I don't know.

What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.


----------



## David_42

Nazicons are out in full force.


----------



## candycorn

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
Click to expand...


It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment. 

If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them. 

Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners. 
We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.  

"But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.  

Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:

Slow Job Growth
A supposed rise in violent crime
Over-crowded prisons
Short-comings in our educational system
is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming). 

Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
Click to expand...

Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses........... 
How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steps for ridding the country of Illegal Aliens:*
> 
> 1. make it a felony to hire an Illegal Alien
> 
> 2. make it a felony to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 3. make it a felony to sell or lease a vehicle to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 4. make it a felony for a bank or other financial institution to open or maintain an account for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 5. make it a felony to provide an Illegal Alien with money-wire-transfer services
> 
> 6. make it a felony to provide Currency Exchange -type services for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 7. make it a felony to provide taxpayer-funded welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 8. make it a felony to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 9. make it a felony to provide medical services to an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving or contagion spread-prevention measures)
> 
> 10. modify all State and Federal drivers licenses and government ID cards to indicate Citizenship status
> 
> 11. invest heavily in technology infrastructure to make "e-Verify" -like online citizenship verification available more broadly, beyond the realm of pre-employment screening
> 
> 12. require an e-Verify query for every existing employee currently holding a job in the United States
> 
> 13. metaphorically-legally "crucify" employers who violate related hiring laws.
> 
> 14. declare Sanctuary Cities to be engaged in conspiracy to violate US Immigration Law
> 
> 15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status.
> 
> 16. arrest the Mayors and City Councils of any Sanctuary Cities that do not rescind Sanctuary status and prosecute and convict them of conspiring to violate US Immigration Law, unless they rescind Sanctuary status
> 
> 17. put teeth into these laws, to punish violators on a graduated or escalating scale, with chronic offenders getting hammered in criminal court; prison time and huge fines.
> 
> *===========================================*
> 
> Or some-such more draconian approach, plus or minus a bit, in areas where existing law or judicial rulings or practicalities dictate a tweak here-and-there.
> 
> Then watch these Illegal Aliens fall all over each other, scrambling to get the hell out of the United States, at the speed of light, on their own dime, and without the US Government having to spend a single dime on capture and detention and deportation.
> 
> A wall isn't the answer. A so-called path-to-citizenship isn't the answer.
> 
> Self-Deportation is the answer.
> 
> Creating (legal) conditions sufficiently hostile to Illegal Aliens, to make them want to leave, on their own, and to send a clear message across the border, that fun-time is over, and that there's not point in trying, in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have about 3,000,000 people in overcrowded prisons and another 2 million on parole/probation.    Basically the population of Houston and the surrounding area.
> 
> Is there an upper limit to where you say perhaps we have too many laws?
> 
> PS: Self-Deportation won't work.  Its a lot like saying that if you take away the croutons from the salad bar, people will stop going there.
Click to expand...


PS... Self-Deportation won't work if we continue to give them food, shelter, "sanctuary cities"!
No other country lets "illegal immigrants" stick around and give them food,shelter,money!

Now I do agree with you we do have too many laws...many totally duplicative and could be eliminated.
The simple approach is just enforce the current laws and DON"T let "sanctuary cities" exist.... which is one activity Obama has allowed that encourages illegals!


----------



## candycorn

whitehall said:


> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left?


No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".


----------



## candycorn

healthmyths said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steps for ridding the country of Illegal Aliens:*
> 
> 1. make it a felony to hire an Illegal Alien
> 
> 2. make it a felony to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 3. make it a felony to sell or lease a vehicle to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 4. make it a felony for a bank or other financial institution to open or maintain an account for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 5. make it a felony to provide an Illegal Alien with money-wire-transfer services
> 
> 6. make it a felony to provide Currency Exchange -type services for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 7. make it a felony to provide taxpayer-funded welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 8. make it a felony to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 9. make it a felony to provide medical services to an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving or contagion spread-prevention measures)
> 
> 10. modify all State and Federal drivers licenses and government ID cards to indicate Citizenship status
> 
> 11. invest heavily in technology infrastructure to make "e-Verify" -like online citizenship verification available more broadly, beyond the realm of pre-employment screening
> 
> 12. require an e-Verify query for every existing employee currently holding a job in the United States
> 
> 13. metaphorically-legally "crucify" employers who violate related hiring laws.
> 
> 14. declare Sanctuary Cities to be engaged in conspiracy to violate US Immigration Law
> 
> 15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status.
> 
> 16. arrest the Mayors and City Councils of any Sanctuary Cities that do not rescind Sanctuary status and prosecute and convict them of conspiring to violate US Immigration Law, unless they rescind Sanctuary status
> 
> 17. put teeth into these laws, to punish violators on a graduated or escalating scale, with chronic offenders getting hammered in criminal court; prison time and huge fines.
> 
> *===========================================*
> 
> Or some-such more draconian approach, plus or minus a bit, in areas where existing law or judicial rulings or practicalities dictate a tweak here-and-there.
> 
> Then watch these Illegal Aliens fall all over each other, scrambling to get the hell out of the United States, at the speed of light, on their own dime, and without the US Government having to spend a single dime on capture and detention and deportation.
> 
> A wall isn't the answer. A so-called path-to-citizenship isn't the answer.
> 
> Self-Deportation is the answer.
> 
> Creating (legal) conditions sufficiently hostile to Illegal Aliens, to make them want to leave, on their own, and to send a clear message across the border, that fun-time is over, and that there's not point in trying, in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have about 3,000,000 people in overcrowded prisons and another 2 million on parole/probation.    Basically the population of Houston and the surrounding area.
> 
> Is there an upper limit to where you say perhaps we have too many laws?
> 
> PS: Self-Deportation won't work.  Its a lot like saying that if you take away the croutons from the salad bar, people will stop going there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS... Self-Deportation won't work if we continue to give them food, shelter, "sanctuary cities"!
> No other country lets "illegal immigrants" stick around and give them food,shelter,money!
> 
> Now I do agree with you we do have too many laws...many totally duplicative and could be eliminated.
> The simple approach is just enforce the current laws and DON"T let "sanctuary cities" exist.... which is one activity Obama has allowed that encourages illegals!
Click to expand...


I agree with you about sanctuary cities.  They were here long before Obama however and will likely be here long after he is gone.  What do you want Obama to do; federalize the National Guard to do raids?  Congress is to blame for bills that give funding/strip funding.


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
Click to expand...


Why would "legal hispanic immigrants" who have done it the right way be against any effort to enforce the laws THEY OBEY???
I've a daughter-in-law who went through the arduous naturalization process and I know her and her fellow "legal immigrants" are really pissed they did it legally 
while these "illegals" are deified!  Are protected!  Are venerated!  It is totally out of whack with reality!

People like you encouraging law breaking and all these law breaking illegals are doing is killing people like you potentially!
The parents of Kathryn Steinle, the woman allegedly shot and killed by a Mexican national who had been deported multiple times, expressed support during a televised interview Monday for a proposed law that would require prison time for those who return to the U.S. illegally after being deported.

lRelated


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses...........
> How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?
Click to expand...

Yes i understand it. Having said that it is not my job to solve it. That is the job our elected officials are paid to do with our taxes. In fact the security of our nation should be their top priority and an open border is unacceptable


----------



## BluesLegend

David_42 said:


> The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me. Especially these pro lifers who love sending new born babies back to impoverished areas in Mexico.



When you let 20 illegals camp on your property and foot the bill for their care then you can preach to us. Set an example...no? I thought so.


----------



## TexM3

David_42 said:


> Nazicons are out in full force.


What kind of lame ass response is that?


----------



## healthmyths

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
Click to expand...



That's why I wrote the thread title!  It is NOT necessary to have storm troopers hauling illegals to detention centers and haul them out!  ONLY idiots think that!
As I said... All we need to do is NOT make it EASIER for "illegals" i.e. "sanctuary cities"...  by every time an "illegal" is found... deport them!

By the way do you really know other then the Governor in Blazing Saddles who  Le Pétomane really was???


----------



## candycorn

healthmyths said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would "legal hispanic immigrants" who have done it the right way be against any effort to enforce the laws THEY OBEY???
> I've a daughter-in-law who went through the arduous naturalization process and I know her and her fellow "legal immigrants" are really pissed they did it legally
> while these "illegals" are deified!  Are protected!  Are venerated!  It is totally out of whack with reality!
Click to expand...


The political reality of the situation is simple.  Reality isn't something that you have a clear grasp of (this thread's OP is the exception) so you'll probably just say, "nan-ahh" to what I"m about to explain.  

You needn't be an illegal alien to sympathize with them.  You needn't be a woman who has availed herself of her right to terminate a pregnancy to sympathize with those who have.  And you needn't have experienced discrimination personally to sympathize with those who do.  

When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would "legal hispanic immigrants" who have done it the right way be against any effort to enforce the laws THEY OBEY???
> I've a daughter-in-law who went through the arduous naturalization process and I know her and her fellow "legal immigrants" are really pissed they did it legally
> while these "illegals" are deified!  Are protected!  Are venerated!  It is totally out of whack with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The political reality of the situation is simple.  Reality isn't something that you have a clear grasp of (this thread's OP is the exception) so you'll probably just say, "nan-ahh" to what I"m about to explain.
> 
> You needn't be an illegal alien to sympathize with them.  You needn't be a woman who has availed herself of her right to terminate a pregnancy to sympathize with those who have.  And you needn't have experienced discrimination personally to sympathize with those who do.
> 
> When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.
Click to expand...



Well guess what?  If the person who was stopped reacted as Sandra did, well great!  One less illegal, cop hating, disrespectful law breaking person to deal with!
I've watched that tape of Bland who obviously never saw this from Chris Rock...

Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!


----------



## healthmyths

AT BUSY CROSSING, PEDESTRIANS NEED PASSPORT TO ENTER MEXICO
Pedestrians going to Tijuana from San Diego at the San Ysidro crossing must choose between a line for Mexicans who get walk through unchecked,
and a line for foreigners who must show a passport, fill out a form and - if staying more than a week - pay 322 pesos, or roughly $20, for a six-month permit.

THE REASON!!!

For Mexico, it is a step toward closing an escape route for American criminals who disappear in Mexico. Border inspectors will tap into international criminal databases.
News from The Associated Press


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> ...When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.


Nope.

Wrong.

Creating the conditions for Self-Deportation doesn't involve a single traffic stop, nor the slightest bias towards anyone named Jose nor Maria.

If Jose or Maria want a job, or a house, or a car, or a bank account, etc., etc., etc., they merely show their ID Card indicating US Citizenship (or other acceptable status), and/or undergo an eVerify -type query to a centralized database, just like anybody else with a different name or a different ethnic heritage.

So long as Citizenship Status Verification is applied evenly and equitably across the board, the Worst Case Scenario you attempt to serve-up here, will never materialize.


----------



## candycorn

healthmyths said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would "legal hispanic immigrants" who have done it the right way be against any effort to enforce the laws THEY OBEY???
> I've a daughter-in-law who went through the arduous naturalization process and I know her and her fellow "legal immigrants" are really pissed they did it legally
> while these "illegals" are deified!  Are protected!  Are venerated!  It is totally out of whack with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The political reality of the situation is simple.  Reality isn't something that you have a clear grasp of (this thread's OP is the exception) so you'll probably just say, "nan-ahh" to what I"m about to explain.
> 
> You needn't be an illegal alien to sympathize with them.  You needn't be a woman who has availed herself of her right to terminate a pregnancy to sympathize with those who have.  And you needn't have experienced discrimination personally to sympathize with those who do.
> 
> When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what?  If the person who was stopped reacted as Sandra did, well great!  One less illegal, cop hating, disrespectful law breaking person to deal with!
> I've watched that tape of Bland who obviously never saw this from Chris Rock...
> 
> Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!
Click to expand...


Again, politically, it is great to have the GOP sponsoring taking blacks out from behind their wheel for minor traffic offenses and cheering that they "committed suicide" from the emotional impact.  

I can't fix stupid.  You'll remain broken.


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses...........
> How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i understand it. Having said that it is not my job to solve it. That is the job our elected officials are paid to do with our taxes. In fact the security of our nation should be their top priority and an open border is unacceptable
Click to expand...

Yeah, that nest of self serving contentious vipers will actually be able to do something about it......


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would "legal hispanic immigrants" who have done it the right way be against any effort to enforce the laws THEY OBEY???
> I've a daughter-in-law who went through the arduous naturalization process and I know her and her fellow "legal immigrants" are really pissed they did it legally
> while these "illegals" are deified!  Are protected!  Are venerated!  It is totally out of whack with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The political reality of the situation is simple.  Reality isn't something that you have a clear grasp of (this thread's OP is the exception) so you'll probably just say, "nan-ahh" to what I"m about to explain.
> 
> You needn't be an illegal alien to sympathize with them.  You needn't be a woman who has availed herself of her right to terminate a pregnancy to sympathize with those who have.  And you needn't have experienced discrimination personally to sympathize with those who do.
> 
> When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what?  If the person who was stopped reacted as Sandra did, well great!  One less illegal, cop hating, disrespectful law breaking person to deal with!
> I've watched that tape of Bland who obviously never saw this from Chris Rock...
> 
> Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, politically, it is great to have the GOP sponsoring taking blacks out from behind their wheel for minor traffic offenses and cheering that they "committed suicide" from the emotional impact.
> 
> I can't fix stupid.  You'll remain broken.
Click to expand...

Right... and what group is trying to tell "blacks" they have been ethnically cleansed every time (which is for 44% of women having an abortion have had several before.)
Blacks which make up less then hispanics in USA are also in favor of immigration laws being enforced because of stupidity like yours!
They know very well that Democrats favor "illegals" because they represent potential voters.... but once "illegals" recognize they are not going to be accepted i.e.
"sanctuary cities" abolished... where will the Dems get their votes?  Not from the blacks!!!


----------



## Ringel05

healthmyths said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I wrote the thread title!  It is NOT necessary to have storm troopers hauling illegals to detention centers and haul them out!  ONLY idiots think that!
> As I said... All we need to do is NOT make it EASIER for "illegals" i.e. "sanctuary cities"...  by every time an "illegal" is found... deport them!
> 
> By the way do you really know other then the Governor in Blazing Saddles who  Le Pétomane really was???
Click to expand...

No and don't care since that's not who I'm championing.......  Try to stay on track.......

Good luck with shutting down sanctuary city laws and getting those lawmakers and their supportive law enforcement to comply without resorting to drastic measures.  Look at the issue realistically, not idealistically.


----------



## candycorn

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Creating the conditions for Self-Deportation don't involve a single traffic stop, nor the slightest bias towards anyone named Jose nor Maria.
> 
> If Jose or Maria want a job, or a house, or a car, or a bank account, etc., etc., etc., they merely show their ID Card indicating US Citizenship, and/or undergo an eVerify -type query to a centralized database, just like anybody else with a different name or a different ethnic heritage.
> 
> So long as Citizenship Verification is applied evenly and equitably across the board, the Worst Case Scenario you attempt to serve-up here, will never materialize.
Click to expand...


Sure...there has never been anyone who used false papers, false SSN, incomplete paperwork,  or any type of entry error on the part of the government.  Here is a story of a news reporter who has been on the no-fly list for 2 years--after filing the appropriate paperwork to correct the DHS's original error.
Mistakes on "No Fly List" Keeping Travelers Grounded

Are you saying those without a "different name or a different ethnic heritage" will not have to go through e-verify?  How convenient for them....

Define different.  (this should be good).


----------



## Kondor3

Ringel05 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I wrote the thread title!  It is NOT necessary to have storm troopers hauling illegals to detention centers and haul them out!  ONLY idiots think that!
> As I said... All we need to do is NOT make it EASIER for "illegals" i.e. "sanctuary cities"...  by every time an "illegal" is found... deport them!
> 
> By the way do you really know other then the Governor in Blazing Saddles who  Le Pétomane really was???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No and don't care since that's not who I'm championing.......  Try to stay on track.......
> 
> Good luck with shutting down sanctuary city laws and getting those lawmakers and their supportive law enforcement to comply without resorting to drastic measures.  Look at the issue realistically, not idealistically.
Click to expand...

We won't know until we try.

I say we try.

So do a very great many other people, by the look of it.

Welcome to the next round in the long-running fight over Illegal Aliens and Anchor Babies.


----------



## Flash

Maybe you can't round up every one of the little illegal shitheads but you can round up a bunch of them and send them back to Mexico or wherever the hell they came from.

You can put anybody in jail that gives them work.

You can take them off the welfare roles.

You can deny them health care.

You can deny education to them.

If you do those things then many of them will go back on their own.

Trump has it right on this issue.

*"A nation that cannot determine who becomes citizens or believes that it must allow the children of those who defy its laws to become citizens is no longer a sovereign nation."*


----------



## candycorn

healthmyths said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would "legal hispanic immigrants" who have done it the right way be against any effort to enforce the laws THEY OBEY???
> I've a daughter-in-law who went through the arduous naturalization process and I know her and her fellow "legal immigrants" are really pissed they did it legally
> while these "illegals" are deified!  Are protected!  Are venerated!  It is totally out of whack with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The political reality of the situation is simple.  Reality isn't something that you have a clear grasp of (this thread's OP is the exception) so you'll probably just say, "nan-ahh" to what I"m about to explain.
> 
> You needn't be an illegal alien to sympathize with them.  You needn't be a woman who has availed herself of her right to terminate a pregnancy to sympathize with those who have.  And you needn't have experienced discrimination personally to sympathize with those who do.
> 
> When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what?  If the person who was stopped reacted as Sandra did, well great!  One less illegal, cop hating, disrespectful law breaking person to deal with!
> I've watched that tape of Bland who obviously never saw this from Chris Rock...
> 
> Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, politically, it is great to have the GOP sponsoring taking blacks out from behind their wheel for minor traffic offenses and cheering that they "committed suicide" from the emotional impact.
> 
> I can't fix stupid.  You'll remain broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... and what group is trying to tell "blacks" they have been ethnically cleansed every time (which is for 44% of women having an abortion have had several before.)
> Blacks which make up less then hispanics in USA are also in favor of immigration laws being enforced because of stupidity like yours!
> They know very well that Democrats favor "illegals" because they represent potential voters.... but once "illegals" recognize they are not going to be accepted i.e.
> "sanctuary cities" abolished... *where will the Dems get their votes?  Not from the blacks!!*!
Click to expand...


Again....I can't fix stupid.  You shall remain broken.


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Creating the conditions for Self-Deportation don't involve a single traffic stop, nor the slightest bias towards anyone named Jose nor Maria.
> 
> If Jose or Maria want a job, or a house, or a car, or a bank account, etc., etc., etc., they merely show their ID Card indicating US Citizenship, and/or undergo an eVerify -type query to a centralized database, just like anybody else with a different name or a different ethnic heritage.
> 
> So long as Citizenship Verification is applied evenly and equitably across the board, the Worst Case Scenario you attempt to serve-up here, will never materialize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure...there has never been anyone who used false papers, false SSN, incomplete paperwork,  or any type of entry error on the part of the government.  Here is a story of a news reporter who has been on the no-fly list for 2 years--after filing the appropriate paperwork to correct the DHS's original error.
> Mistakes on "No Fly List" Keeping Travelers Grounded
> 
> Are you saying those without a "different name or a different ethnic heritage" will not have to go through e-verify?  How convenient for them....
> 
> Define different.  (this should be good).
Click to expand...


You are 100% correct!  Those that continue to flaut the law will eventually get caught. But after all, don't have to get all
20 million illegals to save American lives.  Just start with securing the wall.  Next make sure that people are deported and
not allowed like Obama's been doing.  Also the Federal government shouldn't be suing states like Arizona that is trying
to control illegals.  That's simply making it EASIER for illegals!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses...........
> How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i understand it. Having said that it is not my job to solve it. That is the job our elected officials are paid to do with our taxes. In fact the security of our nation should be their top priority and an open border is unacceptable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that nest of self serving contentious vipers will actually be able to do something about it......
Click to expand...

It is the only choice we have. They are the only ones responsible for it.


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> ...Sure...there has never been anyone who used false papers, false SSN, incomplete paperwork...


No doubt, we will continue to see some modest degree of fraudulent documentation, until new State and Federal drivers licenses, ID cards, etc., all carry the same tamper-proof mechanism(s) for guaranteeing uniqueness and authenticity.

And, of course, allowing *5% or 10%* of the Illegals to slip through the cracks, during the transition, through the use of fraudulent documentation, is infintely preferable to allowing *100%* of them to do so, by doing nothing at all.



> ...Are you saying those without a "different name or a different ethnic heritage" will not have to go through e-verify?  How convenient for them... .Define different.  (this should be good).


Nope.

Your accusation is that those with Hispanic heritage (your Jose and Maria example) will experience bias in connection with e-Verify, etc.

My own suggestion is that *everyone* be subjected to e-Verify (or similar) queries, when applying for a job, buying or renting housing, vehicles, etc., etc., etc.

*If everyone is treated the same* - if everyone is obliged to present proof of citizenship status in order to obtain such things - then *there is no bias extant in the process*.

Perhaps you confused my suggestion (regarding equitable, no-exceptions, across-the-board verification) with that of some other colleague.


----------



## Ernie S.

candycorn said:


> Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?


Seeing that about 90% of illegals are from Mexico and points south, yes, those go 500 miles south of our border. Those from other countries... well, we could send them home and seize assets from US accounts from their home countries to pay the costs plus fines. I bet these countries would have planes and ships stacked up waiting to transport their citizens home.


----------



## Ringel05

Kondor3 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I wrote the thread title!  It is NOT necessary to have storm troopers hauling illegals to detention centers and haul them out!  ONLY idiots think that!
> As I said... All we need to do is NOT make it EASIER for "illegals" i.e. "sanctuary cities"...  by every time an "illegal" is found... deport them!
> 
> By the way do you really know other then the Governor in Blazing Saddles who  Le Pétomane really was???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No and don't care since that's not who I'm championing.......  Try to stay on track.......
> 
> Good luck with shutting down sanctuary city laws and getting those lawmakers and their supportive law enforcement to comply without resorting to drastic measures.  Look at the issue realistically, not idealistically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We won't know until we try.
> 
> I say we try.
> 
> So do a very great many other people, by the look of it.
> 
> Welcome to the next round in the long-running fight over Illegal Aliens and Anchor Babies.
Click to expand...

Basically all I'm saying is it's pretty much a lost cause unless some drastic measures are taken and only a very few (thankfully) support drastic measures.  If we can concentrate on illegal felons, Kate's Law that would be a step in the right direction., as for the rest, I don't hold out any hope that our lawmakers, local, State and Federal will ever be able to work together.


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses...........
> How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i understand it. Having said that it is not my job to solve it. That is the job our elected officials are paid to do with our taxes. In fact the security of our nation should be their top priority and an open border is unacceptable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that nest of self serving contentious vipers will actually be able to do something about it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the only choice we have. They are the only ones responsible for it.
Click to expand...

They are?  Guess the people who elected them don't share the blame........


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> 
> 
> Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses...........
> How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i understand it. Having said that it is not my job to solve it. That is the job our elected officials are paid to do with our taxes. In fact the security of our nation should be their top priority and an open border is unacceptable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that nest of self serving contentious vipers will actually be able to do something about it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the only choice we have. They are the only ones responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are?  Guess the people who elected them don't share the blame........
Click to expand...

No they don't. 

Regardless of why you or I vote for someone they are first and foremost obligation is to the laws of our nation.


----------



## Ernie S.

David_42 said:


> Nazicons are out in full force.


Godwin's Law. You lose.


----------



## Misty

Grampa Murked U said:


> Storm troopers knocked down that door to deport that little boy back to Cuba under Reno.
> So there is precedence for it.


Good point.


----------



## Kondor3

Ringel05 said:


> ...Basically all I'm saying is it's pretty much a lost cause unless some drastic measures are taken and only a very few (thankfully) support drastic measures...


1. your opinion labeling it a Lost Cause is just that; one not shared by many of your countrymen.

2. to some, anything that sends Illegal Aliens back across the border constitute 'drastic measures'.

3. to make omelettes, ya gotta break a few eggs



> ...If we can concentrate on illegal felons, Kate's Law that would be a step in the right direction., as for the rest, I don't hold out any hope that our lawmakers, local, State and Federal will ever be able to work together.


The underlying dynamic is changing rapidly... stay tuned.


----------



## candycorn

Ernie S. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that about 90% of illegals are from Mexico and points south, yes, those go 500 miles south of our border. Those from other countries... well, we could send them home and seize assets from US accounts from their home countries to pay the costs plus fines. I bet these countries would have planes and ships stacked up waiting to transport their citizens home.
Click to expand...


Sure because obviously all illegal aliens are living in Beverly Hills with money to burn.  

Churchill's quote is great but he could have set the barometer at 30 seconds for some of you.


----------



## Ernie S.

TexM3 said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazicons are out in full force.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of lame ass response is that?
Click to expand...

typical lame ass response. When the Libs run out of arguments, they play the Nazi card.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Anathema said:


> I'll be your Huckleberry.....
> 
> I am most definitely in favor of kicking in doors, demanding ID on the streets, going through the records of every employer, etc.... to ACTIVELY seek out and remove these people and their families from this country. As well as confiscating all property and monies they didn't bring into the country with them.



   Yep...and once the illegals realize they are screwed they'll leave on their own.


----------



## Ringel05

Kondor3 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Basically all I'm saying is it's pretty much a lost cause unless some drastic measures are taken and only a very few (thankfully) support drastic measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. your opinion labeling it a Lost Cause is just that; one not shared by many of your countrymen.
> 
> 2. to some, anything that sends Illegal Aliens back across the border constitute 'drastic measures'.
> 
> 3. to make omelettes, ya gotta break a few eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...If we can concentrate on illegal felons, Kate's Law that would be a step in the right direction., as for the rest, I don't hold out any hope that our lawmakers, local, State and Federal will ever be able to work together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The underlying dynamic is changing rapidly... stay tuned.*
Click to expand...

I've heard that before.  From both sides........


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses...........
> How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i understand it. Having said that it is not my job to solve it. That is the job our elected officials are paid to do with our taxes. In fact the security of our nation should be their top priority and an open border is unacceptable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that nest of self serving contentious vipers will actually be able to do something about it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the only choice we have. They are the only ones responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are?  Guess the people who elected them don't share the blame........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Regardless of why you or I vote for someone they are first and foremost obligation is to the laws of our nation.
Click to expand...

I don't disagree but then realty raises it's ugly head.........


----------



## candycorn

Kondor3 
The point is (which has the added benefit of being the truth) that if a Hispanic and a Caucasian show up and have similar skills for the same opening today, there is a built in bias that the Hispanic may have fraudulent papers allowing him to pass e-verify.  You admit that above.

If you tell the employer that he will face a jail stretch if he hires an illegal alien, is there a chance in hell that he will risk it by hiring the Hispanic?

If, when they run the background checks on their current employees, and there is incomplete records for Juanita in Accounting and the employer is facing a jail stretch if Juanita is still employed there when the "jack booted thugs" show up....what do you think the odds are that Juanita will be employed there?  About zero.

As for the rest of the post....I don't know what you mean by "different"...

Here is what you wrote:

*If Jose or Maria want a job, or a house, or a car, or a bank account, etc., etc., etc., they merely show their ID Card indicating US Citizenship, and/or undergo an eVerify -type query to a centralized database, just like anybody else with a different name or a different ethnic heritage*.

I'm curious what is meant by "different"....different than what?


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> ...*If Jose or Maria want a job, or a house, or a car, or a bank account, etc., etc., etc., they merely show their ID Card indicating US Citizenship, and/or undergo an eVerify -type query to a centralized database, just like anybody else with a different name or a different ethnic heritage*. I'm curious what is meant by "different"....different than what?


Oh, for goodness sake, _*must*_ we go through this grade-school exercise?

OK... given that you won't let it go... fine... let's do it.

Define '_differen_t'?

Everybody *NOT* named Jose or Maria.

A level of granularity identical to that you utilized in your opening gambit in this particular sequence.


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> ...The point is (which has the added benefit of being the truth) that if a Hispanic and a Caucasian show up and have similar skills for the same opening today, there is a built in bias that the Hispanic may have fraudulent papers allowing him to pass e-verify.  You admit that above...


Nope.

If EVERYONE is subjected to an eVerify -type query and verification process, then no substantive bias exists, at-law.



> ...If you tell the employer that he will face a jail stretch if he hires an illegal alien, is there a chance in hell that he will risk it by hiring the Hispanic?...


The Devil is in the details.

You are looking at the macro-level solution (make it a felony to hire an Illegal) without taking into account the common-sense controls that would define specific query procedures and hold harmless and un-prosecutable, any who executed those procedures in good faith --- controls that would be built into the details of any such approach to make it viable.

But... fail to run an eVerify -style background check, or hire someone who fails that check - *regardless* of their ethnicity - then you're in deep chit - and rightfully so.



> ...If, when they run the background checks on their current employees, and there is incomplete records for Juanita in Accounting and the employer is facing a jail stretch if Juanita is still employed there when the "jack booted thugs" show up....what do you think the odds are that Juanita will be employed there?  About zero...


Then Juanita continues in her employment, with the employer reporting the discrepancy to ICE; the employer's 'due diligence' having been fulfilled. We can even build-in that control so that employers cannot fire an existing employee because of an 'incomplete' return, pending a re-query or an ICE investigation outcome. Problem solved.

Oh, and, by the way, US law enforcement officers, charged with enforcing US Immigration Law, are not "_jack booted thugs_"...

...regardless of the imagery that Pro-Illegals continue to serve-up, in a flagging and fading effort to stave-off the approaching firming-up of resolve on the part of the American People, to (finally) beat back this wave of 12,000,000 invaders.

=============================================

Pro-Illegal advocates and defenders are big on telling the rest of us why Anti-Illegals measures cannot be implemented.

Such protestations are now beginning to fall upon deaf ears.

A delightful and previously unanticipated and most happy and timely and fortunate development.


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> Kondor3
> The point is (which has the added benefit of being the truth) that if a Hispanic and a Caucasian show up and have similar skills for the same opening today, there is a built in bias that the Hispanic may have fraudulent papers allowing him to pass e-verify.  You admit that above.
> 
> If you tell the employer that he will face a jail stretch if he hires an illegal alien, is there a chance in hell that he will risk it by hiring the Hispanic?
> 
> If, when they run the background checks on their current employees, and there is incomplete records for Juanita in Accounting and the employer is facing a jail stretch if Juanita is still employed there when the "jack booted thugs" show up....what do you think the odds are that Juanita will be employed there?  About zero.
> 
> As for the rest of the post....I don't know what you mean by "different"...
> 
> Here is what you wrote:
> 
> *If Jose or Maria want a job, or a house, or a car, or a bank account, etc., etc., etc., they merely show their ID Card indicating US Citizenship, and/or undergo an eVerify -type query to a centralized database, just like anybody else with a different name or a different ethnic heritage*.
> 
> I'm curious what is meant by "different"....different than what?



YUP!  That may definitely happen!  NO question!  But once again the concept of "the exception becomes the rule" is illustrated by your example.  YES !  It will happen!  But again  not all the time for everyone !
It won't be the rule but the exception and the greater good i.e. reducing "illegal immigrants" will mitigate the EXCEPTION!

I want for once and for all... PLEASE remember.. YOU describe the "EXCEPTIONAL" situation.  It won't happen all the time!


----------



## healthmyths

*Examples of WHAT it means to NOT enforce the existing laws!!!*

*Here Are Three of the Criminal Aliens Being Released Into Our Neighborhoods*

According to a Texas Department of Safety report, in five-and-a-half years, there were more than *600,000 criminal charges against illegal aliens. That’s only Texas. It’s playing out in states all over the nation.*

So, while ICE celebrated the apprehension of its 300th criminal illegal alien in fiscal year 2015 yesterday (out of millions that should be deported), they were simultaneously releasing animals like the following into our community.

Is our immigration system broken? You bet! 
*But it has nothing to do with the law, only its enforcement.*

Sheriff Paul Babeu held a press conference today to announce an ICE release of 3 violent criminal illegals into Arizona. The three criminal illegals have been charged, convicted and sentenced to crimes including kidnapping, aggravated assault and murder. Instead of being deported back to their country of origin, ICE is releasing these violent criminal illegals into Arizona.

Babeu spoke with loved ones of the victims at his side.

-Musa Salah Abdelaziz Abdalla, 34, of Sudan, who has had multiple arrests for assault in Texas and Arizona. Abdalla violated probation three times and was sentenced to 13 months in prison in June 2014. Last month, he was released from prison and turned over to ICE officials, who then released him into the public on the same day claiming they could not locate travel documents proving his citizenship in Sudan.

-Dennis Valerievitch Tsoukanov, 33, of *Russia, who along with two accomplices, kidnapped, beat and stabbed a police informant before pouring gasoline on him and setting him on fire in 2001.* After testifying against his accomplices, he was given a 13-year sentence. Tsoukanov was released on Dec. 21, 2014, and turned over to ICE. He was released last month after ICE once again could not locate his travel documents.

– Nasser Hanna Hermez, 46, of Iraq, was charged with *second-degree murder of his 7-week-old daughter in 2009.* He pleaded guilty to negligent homicide and received a six-month prison sentence and three years’ probation. He was arrested in April for burglary, and sentenced to another two years’ probation. ICE released Hermez, citing his status as a legal permanent resident.

That’s only a snapshot. We have more than 360,000 criminal illegals in the United States – that we know about.
Here Are Three of the Criminal Aliens Being Released Into Our Neighborhoods | www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## bripat9643

Ringel05 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
Click to expand...

It would be simple.  Just cut off finding to any cities or state that refuses to enforce the law.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
Click to expand...

Yeah, all the pro open borders as holes I vent ridiculous time and cost estimates to justify doing nothing.  It's their standard sleazy modus operandi.


whitehall said:


> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left? Try settling in any other country in the world without a visa or a passport and collecting taxpayer welfare and having your kids educated and obtaining a freaking drivers license. As soon as you were tracked down in France or Germany or Norway you would be in jail pending a one way ticket. Why should the USA be any different? It should be noted that the same hypocrites who applauded FDR's decision not to allow Jews who fled the Nazis during WW2 into the U.S. because our immigration was full now want to open the borders to any criminal.




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
Click to expand...

Why should we wait until then, so they can become voters?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses...........
> How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?
Click to expand...

Our growth and expansion phase is over only because liberal turds like you have done every thing you can to kill it.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

candycorn said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left?
> 
> 
> 
> No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".
Click to expand...

They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05

bripat9643 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uummmmm, well our growth and expansion phase is long over with so we no longer need your tired, your poor, your huddled masses...........
> How do you plan on locking down the southern border?  Do you understand the scope of that undertaking alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our growth and expansion phase is over only because liberal turds like you have done every thing you can to kill it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

bripat9643 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be simple.  Just cut off finding to any cities or state that refuses to enforce the law.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ya have to have someone that is willing to do that and won't be blocked by congress.  Good luck.


----------



## Ringel05

bripat9643 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we wait until then, so they can become voters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Why?  Do you want them to become voters?


----------



## Ringel05

bripat9643 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all the pro open borders as holes I vent ridiculous time and cost estimates to justify doing nothing.  It's their standard sleazy modus operandi.
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left? Try settling in any other country in the world without a visa or a passport and collecting taxpayer welfare and having your kids educated and obtaining a freaking drivers license. As soon as you were tracked down in France or Germany or Norway you would be in jail pending a one way ticket. Why should the USA be any different? It should be noted that the same hypocrites who applauded FDR's decision not to allow Jews who fled the Nazis during WW2 into the U.S. because our immigration was full now want to open the borders to any criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I guess it's 5 o'clock somewhere.......


----------



## bripat9643

Ringel05 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we wait until then, so they can become voters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Do you want them to become voters?
Click to expand...

No.  You do.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05

bripat9643 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we wait until then, so they can become voters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  Do you want them to become voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sure thing rdean......  Oh wait.  What was your name again?


----------



## CowboyTed

Ernie S. said:


> It really doesn't have to be effective or inexpensive. It just has to be publicized. Break down a couple thousand doors of people known to be illegal aliens and toss them empty handed 500 miles south of the border and tens of thousands will be packing up and leaving on their own. If the flow south slows, break down another 500 doors, scoop up and drop off another thousand well south of the border  and PUBLICIZE it.
> Pretty soon they will get the idea that it makes more sense to go back to where they came from voluntarily with some or most of their possessions than to be dropped off in the desert.



How do you know they are Mexican and how do you prove that to the Mexican government?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bripat9643 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but there are those who consider themselves conservatives and would use "storm trooper" tactics if they had their way.
> Getting our politicians to actually make law enforcement in areas that are against deportation would be an enormous task in and of itself.  To start we need to make sure all illegal felons we find are deported then jailed if they return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are illegal i honestly would have no problem with harsh tactics. Send a damn message for once. Obviously human rights can not be abused but having your door kicked in because you're harboring criminals is not a human rights violation.
> 
> It is time we put an end to this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how do you plan on doing that?  It's already been estimated that it would take 20 years and as much as $600 billion to accomplish and that is after we build a Berlin type wall all along the southern border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> What i think we need to do is LOCK DOWN our southern border. AFTER it is secure we can discuss how to handle the ones here but not until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we wait until then, so they can become voters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Because stemming the flow of illegals xrossing the border is far more important than an endless argument about what to do with the ones here. Having that argument first will just encourage more to come when they hear the lefts position.

Stop talking about all of it. Lock down the border & then discuss what to do with the ones here.


----------



## healthmyths

Right.... simply enforce the existing laws instead of ignoring existing laws!

-Musa Salah Abdelaziz Abdalla, 34, of Sudan, who has had multiple arrests for assault in Texas and Arizona. Abdalla violated probation three times and was sentenced to 13 months in prison in June 2014. 
Last month, he was released from prison and turned over to ICE officials, 
*who then released him into the public on the same day claiming they could not locate travel documents proving his citizenship in Sudan.*

-Dennis Valerievitch Tsoukanov, 33, of Russia, who along with two accomplices, kidnapped, beat and stabbed a police informant before pouring gasoline on him and setting him on fire in 2001. 
After testifying against his accomplices, he was given a 13-year sentence. Tsoukanov was released on Dec. 21, 2014, and turned over to ICE. 
*He was released last month after ICE once again could not locate his travel documents.*


– Nasser Hanna Hermez, 46, of Iraq, was charged with second-degree murder of his 7-week-old daughter in 2009. He pleaded guilty to negligent homicide and received a six-month prison sentence and three years’ probation. He was arrested in April for burglary, and sentenced to another two years’ probation. *ICE released Hermez, citing his status as a legal permanent resident.*

That’s only a snapshot. We have more than 360,000 criminal illegals in the United States – that we know about.
Here Are Three of the Criminal Aliens Being Released Into Our Neighborhoods | www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## Ernie S.

candycorn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that about 90% of illegals are from Mexico and points south, yes, those go 500 miles south of our border. Those from other countries... well, we could send them home and seize assets from US accounts from their home countries to pay the costs plus fines. I bet these countries would have planes and ships stacked up waiting to transport their citizens home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure because obviously all illegal aliens are living in Beverly Hills with money to burn.
> 
> Churchill's quote is great but he could have set the barometer at 30 seconds for some of you.
Click to expand...

Please reread what I said. I said seize assets from their home countries. If a Danish citizen is found to be here illegally, ship his ass home and seize costs plus a civil judgement from the US accounts of Denmark.


----------



## Ringel05

healthmyths said:


> Right.... simply enforce the existing laws instead of ignoring existing laws!
> 
> -Musa Salah Abdelaziz Abdalla, 34, of Sudan, who has had multiple arrests for assault in Texas and Arizona. Abdalla violated probation three times and was sentenced to 13 months in prison in June 2014.
> Last month, he was released from prison and turned over to ICE officials,
> *who then released him into the public on the same day claiming they could not locate travel documents proving his citizenship in Sudan.*
> 
> -Dennis Valerievitch Tsoukanov, 33, of Russia, who along with two accomplices, kidnapped, beat and stabbed a police informant before pouring gasoline on him and setting him on fire in 2001.
> After testifying against his accomplices, he was given a 13-year sentence. Tsoukanov was released on Dec. 21, 2014, and turned over to ICE.
> *He was released last month after ICE once again could not locate his travel documents.*
> 
> 
> – Nasser Hanna Hermez, 46, of Iraq, was charged with second-degree murder of his 7-week-old daughter in 2009. He pleaded guilty to negligent homicide and received a six-month prison sentence and three years’ probation. He was arrested in April for burglary, and sentenced to another two years’ probation. *ICE released Hermez, citing his status as a legal permanent resident.*
> 
> That’s only a snapshot. We have more than 360,000 criminal illegals in the United States – that we know about.
> Here Are Three of the Criminal Aliens Being Released Into Our Neighborhoods | www.independentsentinel.com


Weeeelllll let's see here.......  The problem with the ones you listed seems to be document related and I would hazard a guess that it's part of the law.  Soooo, that looks a lot less like non-enforcement and a whole lot like technicality........  Sounds like the typical government snafu where one hand doesn't know what the other hand is doing.  
Basically it looks like certain "loopholes" may need to be closed.  
Oh and the Hermez thing, do you have valid documentation showing he's not a legal permanent resident? 
And I wouldn't want to be in Tsoukanov's shoes......  Sounds like Russian Mafia........  He's probably no longer living........  And I bet it wasn't a quick or pleasant death........


----------



## Flash




----------



## Jarlaxle

David_42 said:


> The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me. Especially these pro lifers who love sending new born babies back to impoverished areas in Mexico.



My wife is of the opinion that illegals should not be deported.  They should be given 90 days to leave on their own.  After that, they should simply be rounded up _en masse_ and shot.


----------



## Jarlaxle

healthmyths said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would "legal hispanic immigrants" who have done it the right way be against any effort to enforce the laws THEY OBEY???
> I've a daughter-in-law who went through the arduous naturalization process and I know her and her fellow "legal immigrants" are really pissed they did it legally
> while these "illegals" are deified!  Are protected!  Are venerated!  It is totally out of whack with reality!
> 
> People like you encouraging law breaking and all these law breaking illegals are doing is killing people like you potentially!
> The parents of Kathryn Steinle, the woman allegedly shot and killed by a Mexican national who had been deported multiple times, expressed support during a televised interview Monday for a proposed law that would require prison time for those who return to the U.S. illegally after being deported.
> 
> lRelated
Click to expand...


I work with several (legal) immigrants, and I am married to another.  ALL of them hate illegal aliens with a passion!  One dude I work with has a simple solution.  He's even more extreme than my wife...he says, and I quote, "Shoot the fuckers."


----------



## candycorn

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left?
> 
> 
> 
> No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?


----------



## deltex1

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!


Libs think of false choices.  Roundup not needed.  Illegal? No job...no benefits.  Go home.  Reapply legally.


----------



## bripat9643

candycorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left?
> 
> 
> 
> No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?
Click to expand...


ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.


----------



## candycorn

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left?
> 
> 
> 
> No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

 
So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs. 

Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## ninja007

anything easy isn't worth doing. Easy has gotten us in this mess thanks to mostly the libs.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Kondor3 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see fascists waving their flag proudly.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing fascist about using The Law to (1) deal with an invasion of 12,000,000 Illegal Aliens and (2) effectively discourage future waves of invaders.
> 
> In any event, it's far better than rewarding their trespass, and leaving the door open for a tidal wave of subsequent invaders, encouraged by our lack of resolve.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> But, your juvenile attempt to portray firm resolve as fascism is clearly based upon either a personal stake in the status quo or a misguided internationalism or hyper-liberalism.
> 
> Oh, and, it was rather amusing, too.
> 
> Thanks for the late morning chuckle.
Click to expand...


I bet 12 million is quite low, I would bet the actual number is upwards to 30 million, and that may be low. This has been going on for far too long unchecked.


----------



## EatMorChikin

candycorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left?
> 
> 
> 
> No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
> ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs.
> 
> Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
Click to expand...


Hispanics come here legally. We are talking about parasitic invaders. And raiding illegals would be a noble cause. And all Americans will be better off for it. Is there any wonder our economy is so bad? Lets encourage millions to send half their paycheck back home. On top of all the social services they parasite off of.


----------



## EatMorChikin

candycorn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Steps for ridding the country of Illegal Aliens:*
> 
> 1. make it a felony to hire an Illegal Alien
> 
> 2. make it a felony to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 3. make it a felony to sell or lease a vehicle to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 4. make it a felony for a bank or other financial institution to open or maintain an account for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 5. make it a felony to provide an Illegal Alien with money-wire-transfer services
> 
> 6. make it a felony to provide Currency Exchange -type services for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 7. make it a felony to provide taxpayer-funded welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 8. make it a felony to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 9. make it a felony to provide medical services to an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving or contagion spread-prevention measures)
> 
> 10. modify all State and Federal drivers licenses and government ID cards to indicate Citizenship status
> 
> 11. invest heavily in technology infrastructure to make "e-Verify" -like online citizenship verification available more broadly, beyond the realm of pre-employment screening
> 
> 12. require an e-Verify query for every existing employee currently holding a job in the United States
> 
> 13. metaphorically-legally "crucify" employers who violate related hiring laws.
> 
> 14. declare Sanctuary Cities to be engaged in conspiracy to violate US Immigration Law
> 
> 15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status.
> 
> 16. arrest the Mayors and City Councils of any Sanctuary Cities that do not rescind Sanctuary status and prosecute and convict them of conspiring to violate US Immigration Law, unless they rescind Sanctuary status
> 
> 17. put teeth into these laws, to punish violators on a graduated or escalating scale, with chronic offenders getting hammered in criminal court; prison time and huge fines.
> 
> *===========================================*
> 
> Or some-such more draconian approach, plus or minus a bit, in areas where existing law or judicial rulings or practicalities dictate a tweak here-and-there.
> 
> Then watch these Illegal Aliens fall all over each other, scrambling to get the hell out of the United States, at the speed of light, on their own dime, and without the US Government having to spend a single dime on capture and detention and deportation.
> 
> A wall isn't the answer. A so-called path-to-citizenship isn't the answer.
> 
> Self-Deportation is the answer.
> 
> Creating (legal) conditions sufficiently hostile to Illegal Aliens, to make them want to leave, on their own, and to send a clear message across the border, that fun-time is over, and that there's not point in trying, in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have about 3,000,000 people in overcrowded prisons and another 2 million on parole/probation.    Basically the population of Houston and the surrounding area.
> 
> Is there an upper limit to where you say perhaps we have too many laws?
> 
> PS: Self-Deportation won't work.  Its a lot like saying that if you take away the croutons from the salad bar, people will stop going there.
Click to expand...


Umm no it isn't


----------



## EatMorChikin

David_42 said:


> Nazicons are out in full force.



Oh how clever! The silent majority is coming out. Get to the back of the bus!


----------



## EatMorChikin

candycorn said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would "legal hispanic immigrants" who have done it the right way be against any effort to enforce the laws THEY OBEY???
> I've a daughter-in-law who went through the arduous naturalization process and I know her and her fellow "legal immigrants" are really pissed they did it legally
> while these "illegals" are deified!  Are protected!  Are venerated!  It is totally out of whack with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The political reality of the situation is simple.  Reality isn't something that you have a clear grasp of (this thread's OP is the exception) so you'll probably just say, "nan-ahh" to what I"m about to explain.
> 
> You needn't be an illegal alien to sympathize with them.  You needn't be a woman who has availed herself of her right to terminate a pregnancy to sympathize with those who have.  And you needn't have experienced discrimination personally to sympathize with those who do.
> 
> When you're talking about deporting 12 million people (and harassing about 80 million) named Juan and Maria, those named Juan and Maria are not going to happily say, "Oh well, those questions about my heritage were completely necessary."  Basically any traffic stop will result in a Sandra Bland type of encounter if the driver is Hispanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what?  If the person who was stopped reacted as Sandra did, well great!  One less illegal, cop hating, disrespectful law breaking person to deal with!
> I've watched that tape of Bland who obviously never saw this from Chris Rock...
> 
> Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, politically, it is great to have the GOP sponsoring taking blacks out from behind their wheel for minor traffic offenses and cheering that they "committed suicide" from the emotional impact.
> 
> I can't fix stupid.  You'll remain broken.
Click to expand...


Well duh! If you could fix stupid, you wouldn't be.


----------



## candycorn

EatMorChikin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".
> 
> 
> 
> They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
> ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs.
> 
> Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hispanics come here legally. We are talking about parasitic invaders. And raiding illegals would be a noble cause. And all Americans will be better off for it. Is there any wonder our economy is so bad? Lets encourage millions to send half their paycheck back home. On top of all the social services they parasite off of.
Click to expand...

 
Seems to me a raid is a raid if you're law enforcement.  It's just hilarious how if they are raiding white folks they are "jack booted thugs" and they are "noble warriors" if the targets are Hispanic. 

But then again, we're talking about Donald Trump here that has transformed the standard right wing nut jobs into a bizarro universe.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Kondor3 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Basically all I'm saying is it's pretty much a lost cause unless some drastic measures are taken and only a very few (thankfully) support drastic measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. your opinion labeling it a Lost Cause is just that; one not shared by many of your countrymen.
> 
> 2. to some, anything that sends Illegal Aliens back across the border constitute 'drastic measures'.
> 
> 3. to make omelettes, ya gotta break a few eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...If we can concentrate on illegal felons, Kate's Law that would be a step in the right direction., as for the rest, I don't hold out any hope that our lawmakers, local, State and Federal will ever be able to work together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The underlying dynamic is changing rapidly... stay tuned.
Click to expand...


Oh it can be done, or at least a good portion of it. And surly we can weed out the most violent of them. And as they get out of prison, tell those ones, if we ever catch you again you will be in even bigger trouble. The left will try any tactic to divert away. We need illegals, it's too hard or too costly to seal the border. The cost now, with all the murders, and social services, and western union sending money out of America, it is a huge problem.


----------



## EatMorChikin

CowboyTed said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really doesn't have to be effective or inexpensive. It just has to be publicized. Break down a couple thousand doors of people known to be illegal aliens and toss them empty handed 500 miles south of the border and tens of thousands will be packing up and leaving on their own. If the flow south slows, break down another 500 doors, scoop up and drop off another thousand well south of the border  and PUBLICIZE it.
> Pretty soon they will get the idea that it makes more sense to go back to where they came from voluntarily with some or most of their possessions than to be dropped off in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know they are Mexican and how do you prove that to the Mexican government?
Click to expand...


Why does it matter? Mexico is letting travelers in to pass through to here. Send them there, once they let them use Mexico as a door to America, they are Mexico's problem not ours.


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> ...Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.


How's that tired old '_Divide and Conquer_' tactic workin' for ya so far, this election season? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I smell fear, this time around.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that tired old '_Divide and Conquer_' tactic workin' for ya so far, this election season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell fear, this time around.
Click to expand...


I will never understand, why so many adamantly protect people who are stealing from us all.


----------



## Kondor3

EatMorChikin said:


> ...I will never understand, why so many adamantly protect people who are stealing from us all.


1. personal stake in the matter

2. close association with those with a personal stake in the matter

3. ethnic affinity

4. misguided internationalism (i.e., world-without-borders types)

5. fifth columnists

6. hallucinating Reconquista types

7. Goody Two-Shoes ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "_I want to buy the world a Coke, and keep it compan-eee_" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) ("_sit around the campfire and sing Kumby_a") soft-headed types

8. fools who think this is the 19th Century and that we still have all the room and jobs in the world to take-in the Great Unwashed rather than throttling back on new arrivals

9. genuine humanitarians - including large numbers who would like to force us to take in every stray dog that comes our way until we, too, are a Third-World Shithole.

And other reasons, too, I'm sure.

These people - many of them very well-intentioned - if they are allowed to continue to steer us on our present course - will eventually allow the country to be trashed.

No thank you.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm going to go into the door repair business!


----------



## candycorn

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that tired old '_Divide and Conquer_' tactic workin' for ya so far, this election season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell fear, this time around.
Click to expand...


You're picking up your own scent I suppose.


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
> ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs.
> 
> Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hispanics come here legally. We are talking about parasitic invaders. And raiding illegals would be a noble cause. And all Americans will be better off for it. Is there any wonder our economy is so bad? Lets encourage millions to send half their paycheck back home. On top of all the social services they parasite off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me a raid is a raid if you're law enforcement.  It's just hilarious how if they are raiding white folks they are "jack booted thugs" and they are "noble warriors" if the targets are Hispanic.
> 
> But then again, we're talking about Donald Trump here that has transformed the standard right wing nut jobs into a bizarro universe.
Click to expand...


"Bizarro" is when people think anyone against "illegal immigrants" is against "immigration".
Trump has simply added the adjective which should have always been done when discussing the "illegal immigration" problem.
It is "bizarro" when people ADVOCATE and support lawbreakers, i.e. "illegal aliens" with "sanctuary cities", with attacking states like Arizona for trying to enforce "federal " laws regarding "illegal aliens"!
That is "bizarro"!


----------



## candycorn

EatMorChikin said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that tired old '_Divide and Conquer_' tactic workin' for ya so far, this election season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell fear, this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never understand, why so many adamantly protect people who are stealing from us all.
Click to expand...

 
The "expense" of the supposed stealing is miniscule compared to the proposed solution.

Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita who is working as a nanny today, I've long since sponsored building a wall from the Pacific to the Gulf.  This from 2013:
Can Texas be put in play? | Page 16 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
I'm also against sanctuary cities.  Enforce the law, I say. 

I think where the paths separate is in terms of logistics.  You will not be able to deport 12,000,000 illegal aliens, you will not be able to deport 1/2 that number.  You will not stop illegal immigration with the wall.  You will limit the payload that can be carried across without a border official at least being able to view the shipment. 

Our paths also separate insofar as this is an "issue" that polls at 3% during most times.  A candidate comes along and insults people, you idiots--instead of being doleful about the new low in our politics being reached--decide to cheer and beg for more.  So he accuses a woman of being on the rag when she questions him.  I'm sure another barrage of insults is coming...you guys are cheering so why not?  Anyway, the "issue" of illegal immigration polls at 3%
http://content.gallup.com/origin/ga...roduction/Cms/POLL/lz_hadsyvkm7s-dcyewgpq.png

As for the politics of it, "smelling fear"?  Make me laugh harder by continuing to talk.  Obama's record on deportations is great:





The issue just isn't that big a deal despite what you guys contend.


----------



## candycorn

healthmyths said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
> ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs.
> 
> Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hispanics come here legally. We are talking about parasitic invaders. And raiding illegals would be a noble cause. And all Americans will be better off for it. Is there any wonder our economy is so bad? Lets encourage millions to send half their paycheck back home. On top of all the social services they parasite off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me a raid is a raid if you're law enforcement.  It's just hilarious how if they are raiding white folks they are "jack booted thugs" and they are "noble warriors" if the targets are Hispanic.
> 
> But then again, we're talking about Donald Trump here that has transformed the standard right wing nut jobs into a bizarro universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bizarro" is when people think anyone against "illegal immigrants" are against "immigration".
> Trump has simply added the adjective which should have always been done when discussing the "illegal immigration" problem.
> It is "bizarro" when people ADVOCATE and support lawbreakers, i.e. "illegal aliens" with "sanctuary cities", with attacking states like Arizona for trying to enforce "federal " laws regarding "illegal aliens"!
> That is "bizarro"!
Click to expand...

 
No.  Bizarro is when staunch fiscal conseravtives who never want to spend a dime on anything are now, amazingly, willing to spend hundreds of billions of dollars to address a problem that only 3% of the nation thinks is a big issue.


----------



## 007

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!


We need to stop calling them "IMMIGRANTS" as well, because in order to be an IMMIGRANT, one must come here LEGALLY.

They are ILLEGAL *ALIENS*, period, as they we corrected labelled long ago and referred to as such for decades and decades, until the LEFTISTS played their NAME CHANGE GAME in order to CUTSIE, TOOTSIE them up to soften their image, just like they relabeled homos, GAY, which really means HAPPY, and there is nothing, HAPPY, about a disgusting sexual perversion, just as there is nothing IMMIGRANT about someone that was BORN IN ANOTHER COUNTRY and has ENTERED THIS COUNTRY ILLEGALLY, with NO INTENTION OF EVER ASSIMILATING.


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that tired old '_Divide and Conquer_' tactic workin' for ya so far, this election season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell fear, this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never understand, why so many adamantly protect people who are stealing from us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "expense" of the supposed stealing is miniscule compared to the proposed solution.
> 
> Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita who is working as a nanny today, I've long since sponsored building a wall from the Pacific to the Gulf.  This from 2013:
> Can Texas be put in play? | Page 16 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> I'm also against sanctuary cities.  Enforce the law, I say.
> 
> I think where the paths separate is in terms of logistics.  You will not be able to deport 12,000,000 illegal aliens, you will not be able to deport 1/2 that number.  You will not stop illegal immigration with the wall.  You will limit the payload that can be carried across without a border official at least being able to view the shipment.
> 
> Our paths also separate insofar as this is an "issue" that polls at 3% during most times.  A candidate comes along and insults people, you idiots--instead of being doleful about the new low in our politics being reached--decide to cheer and beg for more.  So he accuses a woman of being on the rag when she questions him.  I'm sure another barrage of insults is coming...you guys are cheering so why not?  Anyway, the "issue" of illegal immigration polls at 3%
> http://content.gallup.com/origin/ga...roduction/Cms/POLL/lz_hadsyvkm7s-dcyewgpq.png
> 
> As for the politics of it, "smelling fear"?  Make me laugh harder by continuing to talk.  Obama's record on deportations is great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue just isn't that big a deal despite what you guys contend.
Click to expand...


So Trump "accuses a woman of being on the rag when she questions him."
Was this guy 'on the rag'?


 
Ellen Levis
Also please tell these people that NOT enforcing the law ...just the laws on the books!.... isn't a "big deal".


Kathryn Steinle's parents...


----------



## deltex1

candycorn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
Click to expand...

Candy has her talking points down and is able to isolate every "different" part of the American quilt and leave a stain on each.  That's what being a libtard is all about.


----------



## candycorn

healthmyths said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that tired old '_Divide and Conquer_' tactic workin' for ya so far, this election season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell fear, this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never understand, why so many adamantly protect people who are stealing from us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "expense" of the supposed stealing is miniscule compared to the proposed solution.
> 
> Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita who is working as a nanny today, I've long since sponsored building a wall from the Pacific to the Gulf.  This from 2013:
> Can Texas be put in play? | Page 16 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> I'm also against sanctuary cities.  Enforce the law, I say.
> 
> I think where the paths separate is in terms of logistics.  You will not be able to deport 12,000,000 illegal aliens, you will not be able to deport 1/2 that number.  You will not stop illegal immigration with the wall.  You will limit the payload that can be carried across without a border official at least being able to view the shipment.
> 
> Our paths also separate insofar as this is an "issue" that polls at 3% during most times.  A candidate comes along and insults people, you idiots--instead of being doleful about the new low in our politics being reached--decide to cheer and beg for more.  So he accuses a woman of being on the rag when she questions him.  I'm sure another barrage of insults is coming...you guys are cheering so why not?  Anyway, the "issue" of illegal immigration polls at 3%
> http://content.gallup.com/origin/ga...roduction/Cms/POLL/lz_hadsyvkm7s-dcyewgpq.png
> 
> As for the politics of it, "smelling fear"?  Make me laugh harder by continuing to talk.  Obama's record on deportations is great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue just isn't that big a deal despite what you guys contend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump "accuses a woman of being on the rag when she questions him."
> Was this guy 'on the rag'?
> View attachment 47926
> Ellen Levis
> Also please tell these people that NOT enforcing the law ...just the laws on the books!.... isn't a "big deal".
> 
> 
> Kathryn Steinle's parents...
> 
> View attachment 47927
Click to expand...

 
I'm for enforcing the law...preach to someone else.  Would you feel better if a US Citizen had murdred the woman?  I wouldn't.


----------



## candycorn

deltex1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Candy has her talking points down and is able to isolate every "different" part of the American quilt and leave a stain on each.  That's what being a libtard is all about.
Click to expand...

 
Fuck off.

I"m for the wall--few liberals are.
I'm for doing away with sanctuary cities--few liberals are.

Again, fuck off.


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that tired old '_Divide and Conquer_' tactic workin' for ya so far, this election season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell fear, this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never understand, why so many adamantly protect people who are stealing from us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "expense" of the supposed stealing is miniscule compared to the proposed solution.
> 
> Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita who is working as a nanny today, I've long since sponsored building a wall from the Pacific to the Gulf.  This from 2013:
> Can Texas be put in play? | Page 16 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> I'm also against sanctuary cities.  Enforce the law, I say.
> 
> I think where the paths separate is in terms of logistics.  You will not be able to deport 12,000,000 illegal aliens, you will not be able to deport 1/2 that number.  You will not stop illegal immigration with the wall.  You will limit the payload that can be carried across without a border official at least being able to view the shipment.
> 
> Our paths also separate insofar as this is an "issue" that polls at 3% during most times.  A candidate comes along and insults people, you idiots--instead of being doleful about the new low in our politics being reached--decide to cheer and beg for more.  So he accuses a woman of being on the rag when she questions him.  I'm sure another barrage of insults is coming...you guys are cheering so why not?  Anyway, the "issue" of illegal immigration polls at 3%
> http://content.gallup.com/origin/ga...roduction/Cms/POLL/lz_hadsyvkm7s-dcyewgpq.png
> 
> As for the politics of it, "smelling fear"?  Make me laugh harder by continuing to talk.  Obama's record on deportations is great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue just isn't that big a deal despite what you guys contend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump "accuses a woman of being on the rag when she questions him."
> Was this guy 'on the rag'?
> View attachment 47926
> Ellen Levis
> Also please tell these people that NOT enforcing the law ...just the laws on the books!.... isn't a "big deal".
> 
> 
> Kathryn Steinle's parents...
> 
> View attachment 47927
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm for enforcing the law...preach to someone else.  Would you feel better if a US Citizen had murdred the woman?  I wouldn't.
Click to expand...


Then don't excuse the lax enforcement of laws which is ALL that is needed!

*WHY IS OBAMA ENCOURAGING ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION WHEN WE CAN’T TAKE CARE OF MILLIONS OF OUR OWN CITIZENS?*

For years, the Obama administration has been making it abundantly clear that it is a friend of illegal immigrants.  Border security is a joke, the federal government refuses to go after “sanctuary cities” even though they are breaking federal law, there is a website that instructs immigrants how to sign up for welfare programs once they arrive in the United States, and the Obama administration has distributed flyers that tell illegal immigrants that their immigration status will not be checked when they apply for food stamps.  
And Obama has even instructed officials to use “prosecutorial discretion” in deportation cases involving non-criminals.  
In other words, Obama has been flashing a huge green light to illegal immigrants, and so of course our borders were going to be inundated with them.
Why Is Obama Encouraging Illegal Immigration When We Can’t Take Care Of Millions Of Our Own Citizens?


----------



## deltex1

candycorn said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Candy has her talking points down and is able to isolate every "different" part of the American quilt and leave a stain on each.  That's what being a libtard is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> I"m for the wall--few liberals are.
> I'm for doing away with sanctuary cities--few liberals are.
> 
> Again, fuck off.
Click to expand...

You're for Hillary.  You have no case.


----------



## bripat9643

candycorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all officials who enforce federal law now called "storm troopers" by the radical left?
> 
> 
> 
> No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
> ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs.
> 
> Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
Click to expand...


The ATF murdered a bunch of totally innocent people.  They weren't holding anyone hostage.  

The ATF are a gang of murderers.


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets see, we have people claiming there is an immigration crisis where none exists (or has existed) and another guy who wants to drop people "empty handed 500 miles south of the border". I don't suppose it matters if they are from there or not...
> 
> Really, if it came down to having people on this message board stay and having the illegal aliens stay....would we really lose anything if the posters were the ones we deport?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh... another colleague who doesn't like the current mood of the country... tsk, tsk, tsk... enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine with me.  In fact, politically, the GOP is writing a narrative for itself that any Democrat/Liberal would want.  Politically, the GOP is nowhere with ethnic minorities and Women. So the front runner of the GOP, when questioned by a woman, says the following day that she must have been on her period; it's great politically for the Dems.  That the other GOP contenders basically murmured their disapproval of such idiocy is unbelievable.  Then 10 days later, this immigration plan is unveiled by the same front runner, estimated to cost between 100 and 200 billion dollars; has zero chance of working, and relies heavily on overturning the 14th amendment.
> 
> If the front runner was, lets say, Mitch McConnell, Michelle Bachman, Paul Ryan, or even any of the other candidates, I'd feel slightly better about it if not a word were changed. Why?  Because these people are republicans.  I would expect republicans and conservatives to back them.
> 
> Donald Trump, 3 months ago, was considered a liberal.  He's shown up, insulted some people, and was cheered for it.  Maybe I should have expected that. Maybe I was wrong in expecting more from the opposition.  Maybe I'm disappointed that the GOP voters could be duped so easily into believing there is a crisis....   Under the supposed lax immigration laws, the US has undergone the greatest growth, the greatest wealth and expansion of wealth the world has ever seen. In this age of immigrant influx, we have had both the highest number of millionaires and the highest number of Nobel prize winners.
> We had a housing bubble a while back that sent out banks into a tailspin. That tailspin was handled poorly first by GWB who decided to bail out the banks (not the workers) to the tune of $700B.  They paid their executives a shitload of money and then laid off a bunch of workers.  Obama came in and did nothing and the banks that were "too big to fail" that necessitated that they be bailed out are still too big to fail.  Meanwhile, during the recovery, businesses have discovered that they can just lean on employees to do more because people were afraid of losing their job.  Thus hiring has been slowed by the practice.  If you don't believe me, consider the speed of service you get when you utilize a business with any large "nose count" of employees. Service has gotten worse and worse and corporations seek to maximize profits.
> 
> "But the customers do notice. When you walk into a store, and there is virtually no help, it’s because someone figured out that the company could save X dollars if it cut back the labor budget by 7 percent. When you walk out disgusted and sales go down, the store blames it on the economy or brutal competition. Then the company reacts by having another sale which further erodes profit margins. This cycle eventually results in another failed store."--NY TImes Editorial Page.
> 
> Immigration--legal or illegal is not responsible for any of this.  Citing the illegal as the cause of:
> 
> Slow Job Growth
> A supposed rise in violent crime
> Over-crowded prisons
> Short-comings in our educational system
> is fun and easy.  The truth, however, tells a much different story.  I continue to believe that deep down, Americans of all political stripes know the events I laid out above are the true and correct causes of a sluggish economy and that points 2-4 cannot be pinned on immigrants any more than you can blame them for global warming or drought conditions (which I'm sure is coming).
> 
> Politically, its great that the GOP once again is quite happily waving goodbye to the women's vote, the Hispanic vote, and they'll eventually get around to further alienating blacks, LGBTs,the poor, and the educated. As an American, it's sad that so many on the right could be duped so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Candy has her talking points down and is able to isolate every "different" part of the American quilt and leave a stain on each.  That's what being a libtard is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> I"m for the wall--few liberals are.
> I'm for doing away with sanctuary cities--few liberals are.
> 
> Again, fuck off.
Click to expand...


OK... you appear to be an open minded person who with that open mind though is supporting Hillary.
So it is hard to see why you support someone who hates the police, who has told us "what difference does it make", who has such a sorry history of hatred of America.  BUT I strongly encourage your support though because most of us who know what the Clintons stand for want her to run.  Run Hillary Run!!!


----------



## healthmyths

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....but it is hilarious that the same folks who are applauding Trump wanting to hire 3X DHS agents are the ones who constantly sing the praises of the NRA; and the NRA called these people "Jack Booted Thugs".
> 
> 
> 
> They don't call immigration agents "jack booted thugs," moron.  That moniker is reserved for agents of the BATF, or similar federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DHS is that "similar federal law enforcement agency.  You do know that INS is part of the DHS....don't you dumb dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
> ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs.
> 
> Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ATF murdered a bunch of totally innocent people.  They weren't holding anyone hostage.
> 
> The ATF are a gang of murderers.
Click to expand...


They were following orders from people that were the same ones that ordered a little kid sent back to Cuba tearing the kid from his parent's arms in the process.


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that tired old '_Divide and Conquer_' tactic workin' for ya so far, this election season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell fear, this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're picking up your own scent I suppose.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say...


----------



## Kondor3

deltex1 said:


> ...Candy has her talking points down and is able to isolate every "different" part of the American quilt and leave a stain on each.  That's what being a libtard is all about.


Now, c'mon...

Not every _Rebecca-of-Sunnybrook-Farms-Goody-Two-Shoes_ type is like that...

Many of them _mean_ well...

It's just that they don't inhabit the same _planet_ as the rest of us.


----------



## Kondor3

candycorn said:


> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...


Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.


----------



## Flash

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
Click to expand...



These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.


----------



## deltex1

Sound familiar?

Response to immigration crisis in Mediterranean - ECFR's European Foreign Policy Scorecard 2015


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
Click to expand...


We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

candycorn said:


> I'm for enforcing the law



Apparently not.



candycorn said:


> Would you feel better if a US Citizen had murdred the woman?  I wouldn't.



If he had not been here, it would not have happened.


----------



## 007

dblack said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
Click to expand...

We're not talking about "impractical laws on the books," we're talking about a systematic invasion of illegal aliens into this nation which is a direct threat to our sovereignty as a nation. Those laws should be enforced to the T, period.


----------



## dblack

Billy_Kinetta said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for enforcing the law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if a US Citizen had murdred the woman?  I wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had not been here, it would not have happened.
Click to expand...


Let's save the abortion argument for another thread.


----------



## dblack

007 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about "impractical laws on the books," we're talking about a systematic invasion of illegal aliens into this nation which is a direct threat to our sovereignty as a nation. Those laws should be enforced to the T, period.
Click to expand...


Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> [
> 
> 
> Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?



15 million illegals flooding into the country is an invasion by any definition.  It is amazing that you fail to understand that.  You must be one of the stupid Americans that Johnathan Gruber told us about.


----------



## 007

dblack said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about "impractical laws on the books," we're talking about a systematic invasion of illegal aliens into this nation which is a direct threat to our sovereignty as a nation. Those laws should be enforced to the T, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?
Click to expand...

What would you call it?

The vast majority of illegal aliens in this nation have no intention of legally assimilating and becoming American citizens, and the flow of them never ends. 

It is an invasion.


----------



## healthmyths

dblack said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
Click to expand...


We are talking about enforcing laws that are on the books that are being ignored especially by this administration.

Sanctuary cities are not legal according to Federal laws.
San Francisco is one of *hundreds of communities nationwide, including a handful in Massachusetts, that designate themselves “sanctuary cities.”* In an act of political hubris, local politicians instruct their police departments *not to cooperate with US Immigration and Customs Enforcement requests to further detain illegal immigrants who are in local police custody.*
That’s why San Francisco officials never contacted federal immigration authorities when Juan Francisco Lopez-Sanchez — a Mexican national who had been deported five times and had seven prior felony convictions — was released by prosecutors on a marijuana charge. He was free to walk the same pier, pick up a gun, and allegedly kill Steinle. 
Sanctuary city proponents argue that local police shouldn’t *have to implement national immigration law. *
But that’s exactly what local officials do when they buck the federal legal system and give safe harbor to illegal immigrants — 
they just make up their own rules.
‘Sanctuary cities’ defy immigration law - The Boston Globe
So Obama administration winks and looks the other way.
Then not only ignoring "sanctuary cities"...Obama administration "encourages" illegal immigration.

In August 2012 the administration announced,
 basically, that it would not deport most children who come to the United States illegally. 

By any reasonable standard, the Obama policy is insane and the results were predictable. This is a humanitarian crisis that the President himself created.
*Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals: Who Can Be Considered?*
AUGUST 15, 2012 AT 11:55 AM ET BY ALEJANDRO MAYORKAS
Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals: Who Can Be Considered?

NOTE the date: 2012... today 3 years later what has been the affect???
*Illegal immigration jumps for third straight year under Obama*
Illegal immigration on the southwestern border spiked 14 percent over the past year, marking the third straight increase, though Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson said it was almost all because of the surge of illegal immigrant children and families from Central America — a crisis he said is subsiding.
Illegal immigration leaps for third straight year


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 million illegals flooding into the country is an invasion by any definition.  It is amazing that you fail to understand that.  You must be one of the stupid Americans that Johnathan Gruber told us about.
Click to expand...




007 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about "impractical laws on the books," we're talking about a systematic invasion of illegal aliens into this nation which is a direct threat to our sovereignty as a nation. Those laws should be enforced to the T, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you call it?
> 
> The vast majority of illegal aliens in this nation have no intention of legally assimilating and becoming American citizens, and the flow of them never ends.
> 
> It is an invasion.
Click to expand...


Colorful rhetoric it is.


----------



## Mr Natural

What idiot?   This idiot:



EdwardBaiamonte said:


> We could ship 20 million illegals home tomorrow and create 20 million jobs tomorrow


----------



## peach174

dblack said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 million illegals flooding into the country is an invasion by any definition.  It is amazing that you fail to understand that.  You must be one of the stupid Americans that Johnathan Gruber told us about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about "impractical laws on the books," we're talking about a systematic invasion of illegal aliens into this nation which is a direct threat to our sovereignty as a nation. Those laws should be enforced to the T, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you call it?
> 
> The vast majority of illegal aliens in this nation have no intention of legally assimilating and becoming American citizens, and the flow of them never ends.
> 
> It is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colorful rhetoric it is.
Click to expand...


I would say invasion as any sane person would who sees it happening.






 es


----------



## PredFan

Easy. Deny them access to work, welfare, and housing. They will self-deport.


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> [
> 
> 
> Colorful rhetoric it is.



Colorful and accurate.


----------



## Darkwind

Kondor3 said:


> *Steps for ridding the country of Illegal Aliens:*
> 
> 1. make it a felony to hire an Illegal Alien
> 
> 2. make it a felony to sell or rent housing to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 3. make it a felony to sell or lease a vehicle to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 4. make it a felony for a bank or other financial institution to open or maintain an account for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 5. make it a felony to provide an Illegal Alien with money-wire-transfer services
> 
> 6. make it a felony to provide Currency Exchange -type services for an Illegal Alien
> 
> 7. make it a felony to provide taxpayer-funded welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 8. make it a felony to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien
> 
> 9. make it a felony to provide medical services to an Illegal Alien (except for emergency life-saving or contagion spread-prevention measures)
> 
> 10. modify all State and Federal drivers licenses and government ID cards to indicate Citizenship status
> 
> 11. invest heavily in technology infrastructure to make "e-Verify" -like online citizenship verification available more broadly, beyond the realm of pre-employment screening
> 
> 12. require an e-Verify query for every existing employee currently holding a job in the United States
> 
> 13. metaphorically-legally "crucify" employers who violate related hiring laws.
> 
> 14. declare Sanctuary Cities to be engaged in conspiracy to violate US Immigration Law
> 
> 15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status.
> 
> 16. arrest the Mayors and City Councils of any Sanctuary Cities that do not rescind Sanctuary status and prosecute and convict them of conspiring to violate US Immigration Law, unless they rescind Sanctuary status
> 
> 17. put teeth into these laws, to punish violators on a graduated or escalating scale, with chronic offenders getting hammered in criminal court; prison time and huge fines.
> 
> *===========================================*
> 
> Or some-such more draconian approach, plus or minus a bit, in areas where existing law or judicial rulings or practicalities dictate a tweak here-and-there.
> 
> Then watch these Illegal Aliens fall all over each other, scrambling to get the hell out of the United States, at the speed of light, on their own dime, and without the US Government having to spend a single dime on capture and detention and deportation.
> 
> A wall isn't the answer. A so-called path-to-citizenship isn't the answer.
> 
> Self-Deportation is the answer.
> 
> Creating (legal) conditions sufficiently hostile to Illegal Aliens, to make them want to leave, on their own, and to send a clear message across the border, that fun-time is over, and that there's not point in trying, in future.


I disagree with 15.

Any STATE that has a sanctuary city would lose ALL federal funding until such time as the STATE got their cities back in line with immigration laws.


----------



## bripat9643

007 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about "impractical laws on the books," we're talking about a systematic invasion of illegal aliens into this nation which is a direct threat to our sovereignty as a nation. Those laws should be enforced to the T, period.
Click to expand...

"Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

dblack said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Unlike many who are wanting to go gestapo on Lupita...
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about "impractical laws on the books," we're talking about a systematic invasion of illegal aliens into this nation which is a direct threat to our sovereignty as a nation. Those laws should be enforced to the T, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?
Click to expand...

It's obviously the deliberate policy of the Democrat party.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## healthmyths

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcing the Immigration Laws of the United States and ensuring the integrity of its borders and asserting its sovereignty in the face of a wave of 12,000,000 invaders does *NOT* constitute 'going gestapo' - despite what you and other Pro-Illegals advocates would like to try to hoodwink the American people into believing. The game has turned against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Libtards think anything done to prevent the whole US from being "Kalifornicated" is "going gestapo", including enforcing the immigration laws.  Of course the little Moon Bats forget about the fact that they support mass infanticide of American children, which is really the correct reference to Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have many impractical laws on the books, laws that would, in fact, require a police state to enforce consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about "impractical laws on the books," we're talking about a systematic invasion of illegal aliens into this nation which is a direct threat to our sovereignty as a nation. Those laws should be enforced to the T, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Alex Jones nitwits notwithstanding, what reason do you have to believe it's a systematic invasion? Or is that just colorful rhetoric?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obviously the deliberate policy of the Democrat party.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## healthmyths

candycorn said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
> ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs.
> 
> Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hispanics come here legally. We are talking about parasitic invaders. And raiding illegals would be a noble cause. And all Americans will be better off for it. Is there any wonder our economy is so bad? Lets encourage millions to send half their paycheck back home. On top of all the social services they parasite off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me a raid is a raid if you're law enforcement.  It's just hilarious how if they are raiding white folks they are "jack booted thugs" and they are "noble warriors" if the targets are Hispanic.
> 
> But then again, we're talking about Donald Trump here that has transformed the standard right wing nut jobs into a bizarro universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bizarro" is when people think anyone against "illegal immigrants" are against "immigration".
> Trump has simply added the adjective which should have always been done when discussing the "illegal immigration" problem.
> It is "bizarro" when people ADVOCATE and support lawbreakers, i.e. "illegal aliens" with "sanctuary cities", with attacking states like Arizona for trying to enforce "federal " laws regarding "illegal aliens"!
> That is "bizarro"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Bizarro is when staunch fiscal conseravtives who never want to spend a dime on anything are now, amazingly, willing to spend hundreds of billions of dollars to address a problem that only 3% of the nation thinks is a big issue.
Click to expand...


Actually here are the FACTS not guesses as to what "3%?" thinks???
73% of Americans surveyed thought these were their concerns....
It was 3rd at 7% In July 2015.   NOT 3%....


 


 
Most Important Problem


----------



## SuperDemocrat

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!



I agree with you but the pro-break all illegal immigration laws lobby will keep,saying concentration camps, racism, round up...etc to the point that it seems like the right is attempting some kind of nazi eugenics program.


----------



## EatMorChikin

candycorn said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE is a law enforcement agency.  DHS isn't. dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So DHS agents raiding a bunch of hispanics is a noble cause.
> ATF agents raiding a bunch of white guys keeping kids hostage=jack booted thugs.
> 
> Racism 101 ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hispanics come here legally. We are talking about parasitic invaders. And raiding illegals would be a noble cause. And all Americans will be better off for it. Is there any wonder our economy is so bad? Lets encourage millions to send half their paycheck back home. On top of all the social services they parasite off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me a raid is a raid if you're law enforcement.  It's just hilarious how if they are raiding white folks they are "jack booted thugs" and they are "noble warriors" if the targets are Hispanic.
> 
> But then again, we're talking about Donald Trump here that has transformed the standard right wing nut jobs into a bizarro universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bizarro" is when people think anyone against "illegal immigrants" are against "immigration".
> Trump has simply added the adjective which should have always been done when discussing the "illegal immigration" problem.
> It is "bizarro" when people ADVOCATE and support lawbreakers, i.e. "illegal aliens" with "sanctuary cities", with attacking states like Arizona for trying to enforce "federal " laws regarding "illegal aliens"!
> That is "bizarro"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Bizarro is when staunch fiscal conseravtives who never want to spend a dime on anything are now, amazingly, willing to spend hundreds of billions of dollars to address a problem that only 3% of the nation thinks is a big issue.
Click to expand...


3% my ass! Where did you pull that bogus number from?

Yeah Trumps popularity is soaring after he spoke of this issue, because only 3% think this is a big deal. 3% of all the anti Americans maybe. But not 3% as a whole of America, that is absurd!


----------



## dblack

bripat9643 said:


> "Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.



That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.


----------



## Kondor3

Darkwind said:


> ...15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status....
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with 15.
> 
> Any *STATE* that has a sanctuary city would lose *ALL* federal funding until such time as the *STATE* got their cities back in line with immigration laws.
Click to expand...

Tempting... tempting... I'm just worried that we'd be punishing an entire State for the misbehavior of a City... and, of course, who's to say that the State Capitol is not ALSO sympathetic to the Sanctuary concept, and would therefore do nothing about it? There might also be barriers at the State Constitution level to overriding the statutes of their individual municipalities. 50 unknowns, regarding State ability to override city-level Sanctuary status (or 57, by Obumble's count). Finally... it we are dealing with Conspiracy to Violate US Immigration Law, then it should probably be a Federal agency that investigates, penalizes and prosecutes. Or so it seems, at first glance. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Kondor3 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status....
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with 15.
> 
> Any *STATE* that has a sanctuary city would lose *ALL* federal funding until such time as the *STATE* got their cities back in line with immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempting... tempting... I'm just worried that we'd be punishing an entire State for the misbehavior of a City... and, of course, who's to say that the State Capitol is not ALSO sympathetic to the Sanctuary concept, and would therefore do nothing about it? There might also be barriers at the State Constitution level to overriding the statutes of their individual municipalities. 50 unknowns, regarding State ability to override city-level Sanctuary status (or 57, by Obumble's count). Finally... it we are dealing with Conspiracy to Violate US Immigration Law, then it should probably be a Federal agency that investigates, penalizes and prosecutes. Or so it seems, at first glance. Your mileage may vary.
Click to expand...


Than maybe the governors should do something about the criminal activity in their states.

Overriding the local statutes? They are breaking federal law. And didn't the government go after Arizona for trying to enforce federal law? But it's okay for another state to break federal law? Can you see the convenient inconsistency there? The ones where Americans get the heads I win, tails you lose treatment.


----------



## Kondor3

healthmyths said:


> ...View attachment 47948


Ouch...

Funny, though, and largely true, in connection with Democrats' future hopes... trying to 'stack the deck' for the future, disguised as open-borders humanitarianism.


----------



## Kondor3

EatMorChikin said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status....
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with 15.
> 
> Any *STATE* that has a sanctuary city would lose *ALL* federal funding until such time as the *STATE* got their cities back in line with immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempting... tempting... I'm just worried that we'd be punishing an entire State for the misbehavior of a City... and, of course, who's to say that the State Capitol is not ALSO sympathetic to the Sanctuary concept, and would therefore do nothing about it? There might also be barriers at the State Constitution level to overriding the statutes of their individual municipalities. 50 unknowns, regarding State ability to override city-level Sanctuary status (or 57, by Obumble's count). Finally... it we are dealing with Conspiracy to Violate US Immigration Law, then it should probably be a Federal agency that investigates, penalizes and prosecutes. Or so it seems, at first glance. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than maybe the governors should do something about the criminal activity in their states.
> 
> Overriding the local statutes? They are breaking federal law. And didn't the government go after Arizona for trying to enforce federal law? But it's okay for another state to break federal law? Can you see the convenient inconsistency there? The ones where Americans get the heads I win, tails you lose treatment.
Click to expand...

If they are breaking Federal law, then the Federal government should undertake the remedy.

There is no escaping the fact that such Federal intervention has not materialized in the past, with any effect or consistency.

But we're not talking about the past, here.

We're talking about the future.

And what SHOULD happen.

Yes?


----------



## EatMorChikin

Kondor3 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...15. de-fund Sanctuary Cities at the Federal and State level until they rescind their Sanctuary status....
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with 15.
> 
> Any *STATE* that has a sanctuary city would lose *ALL* federal funding until such time as the *STATE* got their cities back in line with immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempting... tempting... I'm just worried that we'd be punishing an entire State for the misbehavior of a City... and, of course, who's to say that the State Capitol is not ALSO sympathetic to the Sanctuary concept, and would therefore do nothing about it? There might also be barriers at the State Constitution level to overriding the statutes of their individual municipalities. 50 unknowns, regarding State ability to override city-level Sanctuary status (or 57, by Obumble's count). Finally... it we are dealing with Conspiracy to Violate US Immigration Law, then it should probably be a Federal agency that investigates, penalizes and prosecutes. Or so it seems, at first glance. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than maybe the governors should do something about the criminal activity in their states.
> 
> Overriding the local statutes? They are breaking federal law. And didn't the government go after Arizona for trying to enforce federal law? But it's okay for another state to break federal law? Can you see the convenient inconsistency there? The ones where Americans get the heads I win, tails you lose treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are breaking Federal law, then the Federal government should undertake the remedy.
> 
> There is no escaping the fact that this has not materialized in the past.
> 
> But we're not talking about the past, here.
> 
> We're talking about the future.
> 
> And what SHOULD happen.
> 
> Yes?
Click to expand...


The only thing that should happen, is our laws enforced! And states should be slammed for flaunting it. That is why we need leaders who run under the rule of law. And a president that does so for a change.

That is why I will not support mealy mouthed candidates, who don't even wanna address it. They can talk about all this stuff, that is maybe 10th on peoples list of importance. Trump keeps addressing what we want addressed, and that is why he is popular.


----------



## Kondor3

EatMorChikin said:


> ...The only thing that should happen, is our laws enforced! And states should be slammed for flaunting it. That is why we need leaders who run under the rule of law. And a president that does so for a change...


Yep. But, when municipalities defy The Law, then one must anticipate counter-action, and the party(ies) best equipped and empowered, at-law, to undertake such action.



> ...That is why I will not support mealy mouthed candidates, who don't even wanna address it. They can talk about all this stuff, that is maybe 10th on peoples list of importance. Trump keeps addressing what we want addressed, and that is why he is popular.


Agreed.


----------



## paulitician

All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.


And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
Click to expand...




PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
Click to expand...


Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## healthmyths

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
Click to expand...


One way is NOT encourage illegal immigrants"!
In August 2012 the administration announced,   basically, that it would not deport most children who come to the United States illegally. 

By any reasonable standard, the Obama policy is insane and the results were predictable. This is a humanitarian crisis that the President himself created.
Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals: Who Can Be Considered?
AUGUST 15, 2012 AT 11:55 AM ET BY ALEJANDRO MAYORKAS
Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals: Who Can Be Considered?
So what "illegal" person wouldn't want to come with their family when the above executive action is taken by Obama?

Rather then "encouraging" at least stfu!

That is just ONE of several ACTIONS that Should have NEVER been taken in the first place which totally encouraged illegals!

Now   NOTE the date: 2012... today 3 years later what has been the affect???
Illegal immigration jumps for third straight year under Obama
Illegal immigration on the southwestern border spiked 14 percent over the past year, marking the third straight increase, though Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson said it was almost all because of the surge of illegal immigrant children and families from Central America — a crisis he said is subsiding.
Illegal immigration leaps for third straight year


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
Click to expand...


It can be done. Where there's a will...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be done. Where there's a will...
Click to expand...

Again, how?  If you want it done think through how it would be done?  Pure Fucking Magic doesn't cut it.


----------



## healthmyths

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be done. Where there's a will...
Click to expand...


Simple don't ENCOURAGE "illegal immigration"!

Consider this:  how many people are swarming to Mexico??? Guatemala, Honduras ???

Are those countries offering "amnesty"... "dream acts"... "anchor babies"???


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be done. Where there's a will...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, how?  If you want it done think through how it would be done?  Pure Fucking Magic doesn't cut it.
Click to expand...


Like i said, where there's a will. We can do anything when there's a will. Every nation on earth deports those in their nations illegally. How do they do it? 

I'm pretty sure the wealthiest most advanced nation on earth can figure it out. Time to restore the Rule of Law. Period, end of story.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> ...Again, how?  If you want it done think through how it would be done?  Pure Fucking Magic doesn't cut it.



Self Deportation - creating legal conditions sufficiently onerous so as to convince Illegal Aliens to depart quickly, at their own expense, and not to come back.

We can then spend some chump-change on mop-up operations, a few months or a year or so after the new conditions go into effect, to catch the 'leakers' and slow-movers.


----------



## bripat9643

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.
Click to expand...

No one objects to immigration laws except illegals and the open borders/amnesty assholes.  So how are they "impractical?"

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## healthmyths

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.
Click to expand...

So what rights do "illegal immigrants" have if they be definition broke laws by coming into the USA?


----------



## paulitician

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one objects to immigration laws except illegals and the open borders/amnesty assholes.  So how are they "impractical?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You make a valid point. The law is the law. The law has always been the law. But unfortunately, corrupt asshole politicians have chose to not enforce it for several decades. They've allowed the Illegal Invasion to happen. They're criminals. But it can't be sustained. The invasion has to end. Time to get back to the Rule of Law.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
Click to expand...

That's up to Trump 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Those are details that don't matter.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## paulitician

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's up to Trump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Very telling about a nation when millions of its Citizens are angry at a man for merely suggesting obeying and enforcing the law. That's how far we've fallen. Trump just needs to stay strong and persevere. He's got it right. They'll try to destroy him, but he does have support.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> Those are details that don't matter.


They matter greatly, and they show that you aren't being a child about it, starting with the fact you'd need a national photo ID and a near police-state to pull this off.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's up to Trump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very telling about a nation when millions of its Citizens are angry at a man for merely suggesting obeying and enforcing the law. That's how far we've fallen. Trump just needs to stay strong and persevere. He's got it right. They'll try to destroy him, but he does have support.
Click to expand...

He's destroying himself, by sprouting nonsense...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
Click to expand...

Fine, what next?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Again, how?  If you want it done think through how it would be done?  Pure Fucking Magic doesn't cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Deportation - creating legal conditions sufficiently onerous so as to convince Illegal Aliens to depart quickly, at their own expense, and not to come back.
> 
> We can then spend some chump-change on mop-up operations, a few months or a year or so after the new conditions go into effect, to catch the 'leakers' and slow-movers.
Click to expand...

Name the conditions?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

healthmyths said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what rights do "illegal immigrants" have if they be definition broke laws by coming into the USA?
Click to expand...

Human rights, and a whole lot of American laws dealing with undocumented workers, their (often) American children, etc.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Self Deportation - creating legal conditions sufficiently onerous so as to convince Illegal Aliens to depart* quickly, at their own expense, and not to come back. We can then spend some chump-change on mop-up operations, a few months or a year or so after the new conditions go into effect, to catch the 'leakers' and slow-movers.
> 
> 
> 
> Name the conditions?
Click to expand...

Already done.

Post No. 3, Page 1, this very thread: What idiot thinks the answer is to roundup the 20 million illegals and deport them all? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

David_42 said:


> The fact that we're considering deportation in any way is sickening to me.



yes me too!! We should open our borders and forget about the whole idea of America!!  Where did the idea of borders ever come from anyway?? Who need s them!!


----------



## Jackson

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!


20 million?  Wasn't it 11 million yesterday?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Jackson said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> 20 million?  Wasn't it 11 million yesterday?
Click to expand...


no one knows the number for sure. But we do know if they were kicked out it would open 10-20 million new jobs for Americans with upward pressure on wages!! 

Funny how liberals are so stupid. They whine about the loss of jobs and then invite more and more illegals here to take our jobs.


----------



## Jackson

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> 20 million?  Wasn't it 11 million yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one knows the number for sure. But we do know if they were kicked out it would open 10-20 million new jobs for Americans with upward pressure on wages!!
> 
> Funny how liberals are so stupid. They whine about the loss of jobs and then invite more and more illegals here to take our jobs.
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  Thinking things through is not their strong point.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are details that don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> They matter greatly, and they show that you aren't being a child about it, starting with the fact you'd need a national photo ID and a near police-state to pull this off.
Click to expand...


They don't matter at this stage of the election.  The one thing we know is that the problem will only get worse if a Democrat or a RINO Republican gets elected.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are details that don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> They matter greatly, and they show that you aren't being a child about it, starting with the fact you'd need a national photo ID and a near police-state to pull this off.
Click to expand...


ROFL! If they mattered, then why weren't assholes like you demanding details from Obama about his healthcare plan before he was elected?  The fact is you didn't give a flying fuck.

The bottom line is that the wall is easily technically and economically feasible.  It will cost less than building a highway of the same length.  I would require less material, labor and land.  $200 billion is a gross over estimate of the cost.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what rights do "illegal immigrants" have if they be definition broke laws by coming into the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human rights, and a whole lot of American laws dealing with undocumented workers, their (often) American children, etc.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  They are "American" only according to a deliberate misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's up to Trump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very telling about a nation when millions of its Citizens are angry at a man for merely suggesting obeying and enforcing the law. That's how far we've fallen. Trump just needs to stay strong and persevere. He's got it right. They'll try to destroy him, but he does have support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's destroying himself, by sprouting nonsense...
Click to expand...


Obeying and enforcing the Law of the Land isn't nonsense. It's common sense.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> All countries in the world deport those in their countries illegally. And yes, that includes Mexico. It's now time we began enforcing the Law of the Land. The Illegal Invasion has to end. The time has come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, what next?
Click to expand...


Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.

It's really not complicated.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what rights do "illegal immigrants" have if they be definition broke laws by coming into the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human rights, and a whole lot of American laws dealing with undocumented workers, their (often) American children, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They are "American" only according to a deliberate misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment.
Click to expand...

The Supreme Court disagrees with you, and it's their call in this case eh?  Or are you still betting on the childish magic of yours to somehow change both history and the future?


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are details that don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> They matter greatly, and they show that you aren't being a child about it, starting with the fact you'd need a national photo ID and a near police-state to pull this off.
Click to expand...


That's open borders horseshit.  Turds like you have a million excuses for doing nothing, and they're all idiotic.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Impractical laws" are the kind that get in the way of the DEMOCRAT agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what rights do "illegal immigrants" have if they be definition broke laws by coming into the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human rights, and a whole lot of American laws dealing with undocumented workers, their (often) American children, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They are "American" only according to a deliberate misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supreme Court disagrees with you, and it's their call in this case eh?  Or are you still betting on the childish magic of yours to somehow change both history and the future?
Click to expand...


That's your opinion, not a fact, and it really doesn't matter what the Supreme Court says.  They're a bunch of hand picked political whores.  They aren't objective reviewers of the facts.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
Click to expand...

It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.

Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?


----------



## paulitician

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how, exactly, would you like to begin that process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
Click to expand...


Every other nation on earth does it. So there's no reason why we can't. But the process has to at least begin. And Trump's the only one out there willing to do it. That alone makes him the only Candidate worth supporting at this point.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
Click to expand...

You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.

Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.

You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are details that don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> They matter greatly, and they show that you aren't being a child about it, starting with the fact you'd need a national photo ID and a near police-state to pull this off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's open borders horseshit.  Turds like you have a million excuses for doing nothing, and they're all idiotic.
Click to expand...

Capitalism is not an excuse, it's the reason.  Why else would the GOP, who has owned the White House more often than the Dems, have done nothing for 60 years?  Cheap labor...


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's at least begin the process. We'll go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
Click to expand...


A wall isn't the only solution. It's just one of the steps in restoring the law.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
Click to expand...

And who does that land along the river belong to and how far from the river would you build this wall of yours?  A mile?  Two?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wall isn't the only solution. It's just one of the steps in restoring the law.
Click to expand...

Continue.  Like, how do you plan to go about finding who is and isn't supposed to be here?


----------



## paulitician

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
Click to expand...


You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out. 

That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I was referring to. Impractical laws are those that don't reflect the fundamental values of society, and such, are commonly ignored. People recognize the difference between laws that protect our rights, and those that merely try to control people. And they have far less respect for the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> So what rights do "illegal immigrants" have if they be definition broke laws by coming into the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Human rights, and a whole lot of American laws dealing with undocumented workers, their (often) American children, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They are "American" only according to a deliberate misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supreme Court disagrees with you, and it's their call in this case eh?  Or are you still betting on the childish magic of yours to somehow change both history and the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion, not a fact, and it really doesn't matter what the Supreme Court says.  They're a bunch of hand picked political whores.  They aren't objective reviewers of the facts.
Click to expand...

No my little infant, that is what is known as a fact.  The Supreme Court has the final say in this case, unless of course you can manage to pass a Constitutional Amendment.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
Click to expand...

What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what rights do "illegal immigrants" have if they be definition broke laws by coming into the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights, and a whole lot of American laws dealing with undocumented workers, their (often) American children, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They are "American" only according to a deliberate misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supreme Court disagrees with you, and it's their call in this case eh?  Or are you still betting on the childish magic of yours to somehow change both history and the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion, not a fact, and it really doesn't matter what the Supreme Court says.  They're a bunch of hand picked political whores.  They aren't objective reviewers of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my little infant, that is what is known as a fact.  The Supreme Court has the final say in this case, unless of course you can manage to pass a Constitutional Amendment.
Click to expand...


Yes, they could rule against Trump's proposal.  Then we'll just have to go the Article V convention route.  However, they rule, that doesn't make it a fact.  It only makes it the law.


----------



## bripat9643

paulitician said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good first step:  rescind all of Obama's EOs
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
Click to expand...


We've all been listening to these assholes make excuses for doing nothing for 15 years.  We were lulled into a sense of helplessness by this barrage of propaganda.  Trump blew all the smoke and mirrors away simply by stating the simple truth on national TV.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.
Click to expand...


Whose going to stop him?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights, and a whole lot of American laws dealing with undocumented workers, their (often) American children, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They are "American" only according to a deliberate misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supreme Court disagrees with you, and it's their call in this case eh?  Or are you still betting on the childish magic of yours to somehow change both history and the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion, not a fact, and it really doesn't matter what the Supreme Court says.  They're a bunch of hand picked political whores.  They aren't objective reviewers of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my little infant, that is what is known as a fact.  The Supreme Court has the final say in this case, unless of course you can manage to pass a Constitutional Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they could rule against Trump's proposal.  Then we'll just have to go the Article V convention route.  However, they rule, that doesn't make it a fact.  It only makes it the law.
Click to expand...

You have an issue understanding what a fact is I see?  A fact in this case is what is real.  Having a child on American soil making one, almost without exception, an American Citizen is a fact.  You can debate the fact but it isn't fiction, like your economic theory...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've all been listening to these assholes make excuses for doing nothing for 15 years.  We were lulled into a sense of helplessness by this barrage of propaganda.  Trump blew all the smoke and mirrors away simply by stating the simple truth on national TV.
Click to expand...

We hate beaners had already been stated...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
Click to expand...

In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.

And it's who's BTW, not whose.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights, and a whole lot of American laws dealing with undocumented workers, their (often) American children, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They are "American" only according to a deliberate misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supreme Court disagrees with you, and it's their call in this case eh?  Or are you still betting on the childish magic of yours to somehow change both history and the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion, not a fact, and it really doesn't matter what the Supreme Court says.  They're a bunch of hand picked political whores.  They aren't objective reviewers of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my little infant, that is what is known as a fact.  The Supreme Court has the final say in this case, unless of course you can manage to pass a Constitutional Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they could rule against Trump's proposal.  Then we'll just have to go the Article V convention route.  However, they rule, that doesn't make it a fact.  It only makes it the law.
Click to expand...

I would love a CC.  It's time to rewrite the Constitution.


----------



## paulitician

Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'

Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.


No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They are "American" only according to a deliberate misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court disagrees with you, and it's their call in this case eh?  Or are you still betting on the childish magic of yours to somehow change both history and the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion, not a fact, and it really doesn't matter what the Supreme Court says.  They're a bunch of hand picked political whores.  They aren't objective reviewers of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my little infant, that is what is known as a fact.  The Supreme Court has the final say in this case, unless of course you can manage to pass a Constitutional Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they could rule against Trump's proposal.  Then we'll just have to go the Article V convention route.  However, they rule, that doesn't make it a fact.  It only makes it the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love a CC.  It's time to rewrite the Constitution.
Click to expand...


No one is fooled by your pathetic scare tactics.  Anything proposed requires approval by 3/4 of the states.  That means of some moronic left-wing amendment getting through are nil.


----------



## paulitician

bripat9643 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, what next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start construction on the wall.  Threaten Mexico with a 50% tariff if it refuses to pay for the wall.  triple the number of immigration officers.  Begin the process of deporting all illegals.
> 
> It's really not complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've all been listening to these assholes make excuses for doing nothing for 15 years.  We were lulled into a sense of helplessness by this barrage of propaganda.  Trump blew all the smoke and mirrors away simply by stating the simple truth on national TV.
Click to expand...


Spot On. They made everyone believe there was nothing that could be done. Trump is destroying that myth. Good on him.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
Click to expand...


You wish.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> 
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
Click to expand...


They will be cheering him on, especially as the effects begin to be felt, like a drastic lessening in the unemployment rate and an increase in real wages.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court disagrees with you, and it's their call in this case eh?  Or are you still betting on the childish magic of yours to somehow change both history and the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion, not a fact, and it really doesn't matter what the Supreme Court says.  They're a bunch of hand picked political whores.  They aren't objective reviewers of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my little infant, that is what is known as a fact.  The Supreme Court has the final say in this case, unless of course you can manage to pass a Constitutional Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they could rule against Trump's proposal.  Then we'll just have to go the Article V convention route.  However, they rule, that doesn't make it a fact.  It only makes it the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love a CC.  It's time to rewrite the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is fooled by your pathetic scare tactics.  Anything proposed requires approval by 3/4 of the states.  That means of some moronic left-wing amendment getting through are nil.
Click to expand...

It was left-wing the first time, so why not the second?


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not complicated if you think like a child, and the above is an example of said thing.
> 
> Tell us, how does one build a wall, in a river?
> 
> 
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
Click to expand...


Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
Click to expand...

Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...


----------



## bripat9643

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
Click to expand...

Every time they try to destroy him they only make him stronger.  Like that reporter who said that the term "anchor babies" was insulting.  The whole country is laughing about that.


----------



## bripat9643

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.
Click to expand...


Like all Democrats, PMH only supports laws that agree with his agenda.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

healthmyths said:


> *What idiot thinks the answer is to roundup the 20 million illegals and deport them all?*




ENFORCE THE LAW!  STOP SUBSIDIZING THEM... 

They'll deport themselves.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
Click to expand...


Him saying what you don't wanna hear doesn't = Him destroying himself.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
Click to expand...


It isn't working so far.    It looks like Trump will be the nominee, at this point, and he will slay the Democrat nominee, whoever it may be, in any debates that are held.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You build it along the river, moron.  It kills me that you think I'm the one who thinks like a child.  Even a child could find a solution to that problem.  All the objections of open-borders/amnesty assholes are moronic and pathetic.  They're stupid excuses for doing nothing.
> 
> Just admit that you want to open the flood gates to illegals.
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.
Click to expand...

I support the legal system, and I also support reality, like these guys:

"*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
The right-leaning American Action Forum calculated the cost of deporting 11 million people. It hopes the answer will change the debate."
How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?

Trump's hatred of little brown Americans, that I don't support.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Him saying what you don't wanna hear doesn't = Him destroying himself.
Click to expand...

He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...


----------



## paulitician

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't working so far.    It looks like Trump will be the nominee, at this point, and he will slay the Democrat nominee, whoever it may be, in any debates that are held.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, he'll completely annihilate any Democratic Nominee in a debate. Especially Hillary. She's so corrupt and has lied so much, she needs a very tight script to stick to. Trump would destroy her with ease. Democrats better hope Trump's not the Nominee. Their Candidates would only embarrass themselves.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point. I'm sick of listening to the Bulshitters spew more bullshit. They don't do anything. If you're not advocating securing the border and restoring the law, i'm tuning you out.
> 
> That's why so many are interested in Trump. He's not spewing the same bullshit most of the other Politicians continue to spew. He's meeting the problem head-on. I wish him all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the legal system, and I also support reality, like these guys:
> 
> "*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
> The right-leaning American Action Forum calculated the cost of deporting 11 million people. It hopes the answer will change the debate."
> How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?
> 
> Trump's hatred of little brown Americans, that I don't support.
Click to expand...


Yes we know, he's a racist and he hates women. Blah Blah Blah. More stale Bullshit.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't working so far.    It looks like Trump will be the nominee, at this point, and he will slay the Democrat nominee, whoever it may be, in any debates that are held.
Click to expand...

You really do live in a fantasy world.  Palin, Carson, Cain, Bachmann, etc., couldn't get elected dog catcher but you still love them all...


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Him saying what you don't wanna hear doesn't = Him destroying himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...
Click to expand...


Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he's telling you is a lie.  You can't, and won't do, what he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the legal system, and I also support reality, like these guys:
> 
> "*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
> The right-leaning American Action Forum calculated the cost of deporting 11 million people. It hopes the answer will change the debate."
> How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?
> 
> Trump's hatred of little brown Americans, that I don't support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, he's a racist and he hates women. Blah Blah Blah. More stale Bullshit.
Click to expand...

Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.


----------



## bripat9643

paulitician said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't working so far.    It looks like Trump will be the nominee, at this point, and he will slay the Democrat nominee, whoever it may be, in any debates that are held.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, he'll completely annihilate any Democratic Nominee in a debate. Especially Hillary. She's so corrupt and has lied so much, she needs a very tight script to stick to. Trump would destroy her with ease. Democrats better hope Trump's not the Nominee. Their Candidates would only embarrass themselves.
Click to expand...


I'll bet we'll get to watch the spectacle of a urine puddle forming at the feet of the Democrat candidate at some point in the debates.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
> 
> 
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the legal system, and I also support reality, like these guys:
> 
> "*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
> The right-leaning American Action Forum calculated the cost of deporting 11 million people. It hopes the answer will change the debate."
> How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?
> 
> Trump's hatred of little brown Americans, that I don't support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, he's a racist and he hates women. Blah Blah Blah. More stale Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.
Click to expand...


You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose going to stop him?
> 
> 
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the legal system, and I also support reality, like these guys:
> 
> "*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
> The right-leaning American Action Forum calculated the cost of deporting 11 million people. It hopes the answer will change the debate."
> How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?
> 
> Trump's hatred of little brown Americans, that I don't support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, he's a racist and he hates women. Blah Blah Blah. More stale Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.
Click to expand...


Well, at least you admit you're full of shite. I'll give you some props for that i guess.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Him saying what you don't wanna hear doesn't = Him destroying himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.
Click to expand...

In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind folks, 'Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.'
> 
> Trump's speaking cold hard truths. And that makes him a target. They will do their best to destroy him. Look for those predictable lame Media hatchet-jobs like how he said some 'mean' things to women and minorities at some point in his life. They're gonna throw everything at him. Hopefully he'll persevere. But it's gonna be very tough. I wish him the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't working so far.    It looks like Trump will be the nominee, at this point, and he will slay the Democrat nominee, whoever it may be, in any debates that are held.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do live in a fantasy world.  Palin, Carson, Cain, Bachmann, etc., couldn't get elected dog catcher but you still love them all...
Click to expand...


I may prefer them to Dims, but that doesn't mean I think they're good candidates.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, the legal system and the American people when they figure out what that would mean for their society, and economy.
> 
> And it's who's BTW, not whose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support the legal system, and I also support reality, like these guys:
> 
> "*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
> The right-leaning American Action Forum calculated the cost of deporting 11 million people. It hopes the answer will change the debate."
> How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?
> 
> Trump's hatred of little brown Americans, that I don't support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, he's a racist and he hates women. Blah Blah Blah. More stale Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?
Click to expand...

Nope.  Shit hitting the fan can kill the fan.


----------



## paulitician

bripat9643 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to destroy Trump.  He's gifted at destroying himself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't working so far.    It looks like Trump will be the nominee, at this point, and he will slay the Democrat nominee, whoever it may be, in any debates that are held.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, he'll completely annihilate any Democratic Nominee in a debate. Especially Hillary. She's so corrupt and has lied so much, she needs a very tight script to stick to. Trump would destroy her with ease. Democrats better hope Trump's not the Nominee. Their Candidates would only embarrass themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet we'll get to watch the spectacle of a urine puddle forming at the feet of the Democrat candidate at some point in the debates.
Click to expand...


Biden would perform best. The rest wouldn't stand a chance against Trump. He doesn't need a rigid script. If the debate isn't rigged, he'll crush any Democratic Nominee.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Him saying what you don't wanna hear doesn't = Him destroying himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
Click to expand...


Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you now support the legal system. So does Trump. He's proposing securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land. He should have your full support.
> 
> 
> 
> I support the legal system, and I also support reality, like these guys:
> 
> "*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
> The right-leaning American Action Forum calculated the cost of deporting 11 million people. It hopes the answer will change the debate."
> How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?
> 
> Trump's hatred of little brown Americans, that I don't support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, he's a racist and he hates women. Blah Blah Blah. More stale Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Shit hitting the fan can kill the fan.
Click to expand...


The "fan" is all the lies Democrats have been telling for 20 years.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing isn't necessary, just time and microphones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him saying what you don't wanna hear doesn't = Him destroying himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.
Click to expand...

The wetbacks understand them, perfectly.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Him saying what you don't wanna hear doesn't = Him destroying himself.
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wetbacks understand them, perfectly.
Click to expand...


Mexico secures its southern border and deports those there illegally. It's time we start doing that here too. If that upsets Mexico, so be it. They'll get over it. American Taxpayers give it enough cash. They'll just have to accept that change is here. Period, end of story.


----------



## peach174

I watched Trumps speech on MSNBC last night.
It was interesting on how they had pop up facts on truth or false when he made his statements. Most of what he said was truth.
One example was - true that his baseball cap was made in the USA.
Other media was saying it was made in China.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Him saying what you don't wanna hear doesn't = Him destroying himself.
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wetbacks understand them, perfectly.
Click to expand...


More suppositions with zero credibility.

If it wasn't for playing the race card, what arguments would you have to defend illegal immigration?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wetbacks understand them, perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More suppositions with zero credibility.
> 
> If it wasn't for playing the race card, what arguments would you have to defend illegal immigration?
Click to expand...

I defend dealing with illegal immigrants in a rational way, unlike Trump, not illegal immigration, in most cases.


----------



## paulitician

peach174 said:


> I watched Trumps speech on MSNBC last night.
> It was interesting on how they had pop up facts on truth or false when he made his statements. Most of what he said was truth.
> One example was - true that his baseball cap was made in the USA.
> Other media was saying it was made in China.



I'm just waiting for a MSM Outlet to round up some women to say he said some 'mean' things to them. You know those old tired hatchet-jobs are coming. Communist/Progressive Outlets like CNN and NBC can't wait to round em up and parade em on air 24/7. My guess is, they'll wait till we get close to Election Day to spring it. The man's speaking truth, and that's very dangerous. He's now a target.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

peach174 said:


> I watched Trumps speech on MSNBC last night.
> It was interesting on how they had pop up facts on truth or false when he made his statements. Most of what he said was truth.
> One example was - true that his baseball cap was made in the USA.
> Other media was saying it was made in China.


Love this one:


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying what racist morons want to hear, and there aren't enough of them around to get him elected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wetbacks understand them, perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexico secures its southern border and deports those there illegally. It's time we start doing that here too. If that upsets Mexico, so be it. They'll get over it. American Taxpayers give it enough cash. They'll just have to accept that change is here. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...

And, you've yet to tell us how you plan to do such a thing?  Do tell, otherwise it's just the fantasy of a child.


----------



## sealybobo

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!


Just deport them? That won't stop people from doing it. 

The job opportunities have to dry up. Who's hiring them? Go after them and Mexicans will go home.

I heard during the Clinton years a Tyson chicken plant was raided and the next day the white unemployed Americans who live in that town went and applied for those jobs. The line was around the block.

It's not rocket science but the truth is Republicans like cheap labor. Ten million? And you just want to catch em one at a time and slap them on the wrist?

Republicans can't seem to get themselves to go after employers even if they're illegal employers. It's because they worship the rich and corporations and their brainwashed. Let's put it in another perspective let's say Canadian companies would pay you five hundred thousand dollars a year to pack chickens. What should the Canadian government do? Build a wall or figure out which companies are breaking the law and go after them. But these companies donate to our politicians and Republican voters can't seem to get who the real criminals are. Their beloved corporations.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support the legal system, and I also support reality, like these guys:
> 
> "*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
> The right-leaning American Action Forum calculated the cost of deporting 11 million people. It hopes the answer will change the debate."
> How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?
> 
> Trump's hatred of little brown Americans, that I don't support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, he's a racist and he hates women. Blah Blah Blah. More stale Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Shit hitting the fan can kill the fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fan" is all the lies Democrats have been telling for 20 years.
Click to expand...

What lies are those?  Gays are equal?  The climate is changing?  The rich are getting richer, and the poor poorer?


----------



## Jackson

healthmyths said:


> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!


By:
Heavy fining employers for hiring illegals
Stop with welfare monies
Stop Sanctuary Cities
Deporting those who commit crimes

Most illegals will self deport.


----------



## peach174

52% are from Mexico, while 46% are from other countries around the world.
How is that racist?
Illegal immigration to the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jackson

peach174 said:


> 52% are from Mexico, while 46% are from other countries around the world.
> How is that racist?


It's not racist at all. It is just a fact.  Be sure to link.  That will keep the flies away.


----------



## paulitician

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh, securing the border and enforcing the law is definitely racist. Sure it is.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wetbacks understand them, perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexico secures its southern border and deports those there illegally. It's time we start doing that here too. If that upsets Mexico, so be it. They'll get over it. American Taxpayers give it enough cash. They'll just have to accept that change is here. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, you've yet to tell us how you plan to do such a thing?  Do tell, otherwise it's just the fantasy of a child.
Click to expand...


How does Mexico and every other nation on earth do it? It can be done. The myth that suggests 'nothing can be done' is just myth. Securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land can and should be done. Period, end of story.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wetbacks understand them, perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexico secures its southern border and deports those there illegally. It's time we start doing that here too. If that upsets Mexico, so be it. They'll get over it. American Taxpayers give it enough cash. They'll just have to accept that change is here. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, you've yet to tell us how you plan to do such a thing?  Do tell, otherwise it's just the fantasy of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does Mexico and every other nation on earth do it? It can be done. The myth that suggests 'nothing can be done' is just myth. Securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land can and should be done. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...

The border can be secured, at a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....


----------



## peach174

This would not even be so much of a hot issue if this administration would stop ignoring so many the immigration laws.


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> ...The border can be secured, and a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....


Until recently, there have been enough jobs and resources to cover the Illegals as well as ourselves, and, for most of that 60 years, there were far, far fewer of them, rather than the plague of 12,000,000+ invaders now present upon US soil. It would seem that we have reached a tipping point where the old formulae no longer work or are no longer dominant.

And, of course, we, as a nation, have come to the realization that we have become addicted to cheap Illegal Alien labor, and that this is not healthy for the Nation.

As is the case in breaking the strangle-hold of any dependency or addiction - withdrawal will not be a pretty sight.

But, undertaking a withdrawal (a cure) is necessary, to the long-term interests of the Nation and its People.

The longer we wait, the worse the withdrawal is going to get, so...

We might as well get cracking now... sooner, rather than later... and take the hit... which will hurt less now, than 10 or 20 years from now.

Ready... set... go.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The border can be secured, and a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently, there have been enough jobs and resources to cover the Illegals as well as ourselves, and, for most of that 60 years, there were far, far fewer of them, rather than the plague of 12,000,000+ invaders now present upon US soil. It would seem that we have reached a tipping point where the old formulae no longer work or are no longer dominant.
> 
> And, of course, we, as a nation, have come to the realization that we have become addicted to cheap Illegal Alien labor, and that this is not healthy for the Nation.
> 
> As is the case in breaking the strangle-hold of any dependency or addiction - withdrawal will not be a pretty sight.
> 
> But, undertaking a withdrawal (a cure) is necessary, to the long-term interests of the Nation and its People.
> 
> The longer we wait, the worse the withdrawal is going to get, so...
> 
> Might as well get cracking now... sooner, rather than later... and take the hit... which will be less, now, than 10 or 20 years from now.
> 
> Ready... set... go.
Click to expand...

Go for it.  I'm very interested to see how Americans will react to living in a police-state, and watching their property values plummet.  Nothing like seeing little brown Americans crying as they get deported to warm the hearts, of some but not most.

Remember this old truth, a conservative is a liberal who's been mugged, a liberal is a conservative who's been arrested.  Asked often enough for their papers, I'd have more "liberals" than I knew what to do with.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Help for ya: Understanding Trump’s plan to end citizenship for undocumented immigrants’ kids


----------



## Kondor3

PaintMyHouse said:


> ...Go for it...


I think it's coming.



> ...I'm very interested to see how Americans will react to living in a police-state...


Nonsense. Pro-Illegals hyperbole, trying to (continue to) paralyze America into not dealing with the 12,000,000 in any manner that does not result in a path to citizenship.



> ...and watching their property values plummet...


Nonsense.. More Pro-Illegals hyperbole.



> ...Nothing like seeing little brown Americans crying as they get deported to warm the hearts, of some but not most...


They should have thought of that before they snuck in here. Judgment Day's a-comin'.



> ...Remember this old truth, a conservative is a liberal who's been mugged, a liberal is a conservative who's been arrested.


Irrelevant.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> ... Republicans can't seem to get themselves to go after employers even if they're illegal employers. It's because they worship the rich and corporations...



ROFLMNAO!

Isn't that_ ADORABLE?
_
It reminds me of a pup I used to own, that would walk on its hind legs when I walked it.  

Like the above would-be "Contributor", that Pup SO wanted to be seen as human.  And I gotta tell it was close, it simply lacked the means to reason objectively.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

peach174 said:


> 52% are from Mexico, while 46% are from other countries around the world.
> How is that racist?
> Illegal immigration to the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The word _"Racist', _as it is used by the Left, is quite literally MEANINGLESS... . But that follows, given that the Ideological Left is, itself... MEANINGLESS.  It exists for no other reason, than to provoke chaos, calamity and catastrophe  >.<


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case it is.  It's little more than the We Hate Wetbacks at work, all of them of course.  That happens when times are hard here, only the race changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your suppositions about motives are worth about as much as a Zimbabwe dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wetbacks understand them, perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexico secures its southern border and deports those there illegally. It's time we start doing that here too. If that upsets Mexico, so be it. They'll get over it. American Taxpayers give it enough cash. They'll just have to accept that change is here. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, you've yet to tell us how you plan to do such a thing?  Do tell, otherwise it's just the fantasy of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does Mexico and every other nation on earth do it? It can be done. The myth that suggests 'nothing can be done' is just myth. Securing the border and restoring the Law of the Land can and should be done. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...


Its been done and with virtually no difficulty.

It's simply not necessary.  To remove every counter-productive illegal, merely requires the SHUTTING OFF OF ALL SUBSIDIES... to INCLUDE MEDICAL CARE.

The US southern border was open for WELL over a century with virtually no problem at all.

It wasn't until the signing of "The Great Society", when illegals were paid to come and STAY HERE... that *THE PROBLEM* came along.

So... *THE PROBLEM* is not the Illegals, *THE PROBLEM* are the Leftists... and their _stupid ass_ policies.

IT's the same with virtually every problem in the US.


----------



## bripat9643

paulitician said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Trumps speech on MSNBC last night.
> It was interesting on how they had pop up facts on truth or false when he made his statements. Most of what he said was truth.
> One example was - true that his baseball cap was made in the USA.
> Other media was saying it was made in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for a MSM Outlet to round up some women to say he said some 'mean' things to them. You know those old tired hatchet-jobs are coming. Communist/Progressive Outlets like CNN and NBC can't wait to round em up and parade em on air 24/7. My guess is, they'll wait till we get close to Election Day to spring it. The man's speaking truth, and that's very dangerous. He's now a target.
Click to expand...


They've already tried that with Ivana Trump.   She threw it back in their faces.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, he's a racist and he hates women. Blah Blah Blah. More stale Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Shit hitting the fan can kill the fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fan" is all the lies Democrats have been telling for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies are those?  Gays are equal?  The climate is changing?  The rich are getting richer, and the poor poorer?
Click to expand...


NO one ever claimed gays weren't equal, the climate has always changed, and open-borders assholes like you are the reason middle class wages are stagnating.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Just deport them? That won't stop people from doing it.
> 
> The job opportunities have to dry up. Who's hiring them? Go after them and Mexicans will go home.
> 
> I heard during the Clinton years a Tyson chicken plant was raided and the next day the white unemployed Americans who live in that town went and applied for those jobs. The line was around the block.
> 
> It's not rocket science but the truth is Republicans like cheap labor. Ten million? And you just want to catch em one at a time and slap them on the wrist?
> 
> Republicans can't seem to get themselves to go after employers even if they're illegal employers. It's because they worship the rich and corporations and their brainwashed. Let's put it in another perspective let's say Canadian companies would pay you five hundred thousand dollars a year to pack chickens. What should the Canadian government do? Build a wall or figure out which companies are breaking the law and go after them. But these companies donate to our politicians and Republican voters can't seem to get who the real criminals are. Their beloved corporations.
Click to expand...


The wall is what will stop people from doing it, numskull.  No one said "just deport them."


----------



## bripat9643

Jackson said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 52% are from Mexico, while 46% are from other countries around the world.
> How is that racist?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racist at all. It is just a fact.  Be sure to link.  That will keep the flies away.
Click to expand...


Facts are racist, doncha know.  So is math.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Shit hitting the fan can kill the fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fan" is all the lies Democrats have been telling for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies are those?  Gays are equal?  The climate is changing?  The rich are getting richer, and the poor poorer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO one ever claimed gays weren't equal, the climate has always changed, and open-borders assholes like you are the reason middle class wages are stagnating.
Click to expand...

Capitalism baby, love it or leave it.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winning in politics sometimes comes down to making BS stick.  See John Kerry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Shit hitting the fan can kill the fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fan" is all the lies Democrats have been telling for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies are those?  Gays are equal?  The climate is changing?  The rich are getting richer, and the poor poorer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO one ever claimed gays weren't equal, the climate has always changed, and open-borders assholes like you are the reason middle class wages are stagnating.
Click to expand...


Indeed... Degenerates are equal in the eyes of God, thus in the eyes of the Law.  "Change" is what the Climate DOES... and BORDERS are DESIGNED TO DIVIDE and separate people; they serve no other purpose.


----------



## peach174

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Shit hitting the fan can kill the fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fan" is all the lies Democrats have been telling for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies are those?  Gays are equal?  The climate is changing?  The rich are getting richer, and the poor poorer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO one ever claimed gays weren't equal, the climate has always changed, and open-borders assholes like you are the reason middle class wages are stagnating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed... Degenerates are equal in the eyes of God, thus in the eyes of the Law.  "Change" is what the Climate DOES... and BORDERS are DESIGNED TO DIVIDE and separate people; they serve no other purpose.
Click to expand...



Yeah
It's working out so well with the EU's open borders.
They are really scrambling to reverse that bad idea.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Republicans can't seem to get themselves to go after employers even if they're illegal employers. It's because they worship the rich and corporations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Isn't that_ ADORABLE?
> _
> It reminds me of a pup I used to own, that would walk on its hind legs when I walked it.
> 
> Like the above would-be "Contributor", that Pup SO wanted to be seen as human.  And I gotta tell it was close, it simply lacked the means to reason objectively.
Click to expand...

See? They can't blame the illegal employers


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Just deport them? That won't stop people from doing it.
> 
> The job opportunities have to dry up. Who's hiring them? Go after them and Mexicans will go home.
> 
> I heard during the Clinton years a Tyson chicken plant was raided and the next day the white unemployed Americans who live in that town went and applied for those jobs. The line was around the block.
> 
> It's not rocket science but the truth is Republicans like cheap labor. Ten million? And you just want to catch em one at a time and slap them on the wrist?
> 
> Republicans can't seem to get themselves to go after employers even if they're illegal employers. It's because they worship the rich and corporations and their brainwashed. Let's put it in another perspective let's say Canadian companies would pay you five hundred thousand dollars a year to pack chickens. What should the Canadian government do? Build a wall or figure out which companies are breaking the law and go after them. But these companies donate to our politicians and Republican voters can't seem to get who the real criminals are. Their beloved corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall is what will stop people from doing it, numskull.  No one said "just deport them."
Click to expand...

The wall is expensive and unnecessary.


----------



## rhodescholar

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The border can be secured, and a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently, there have been enough jobs and resources to cover the Illegals as well as ourselves, and, for most of that 60 years, there were far, far fewer of them, rather than the plague of 12,000,000+ invaders now present upon US soil. It would seem that we have reached a tipping point where the old formulae no longer work or are no longer dominant.
> 
> And, of course, we, as a nation, have come to the realization that we have become addicted to cheap Illegal Alien labor, and that this is not healthy for the Nation.
> 
> As is the case in breaking the strangle-hold of any dependency or addiction - withdrawal will not be a pretty sight.
> 
> But, undertaking a withdrawal (a cure) is necessary, to the long-term interests of the Nation and its People.
> 
> The longer we wait, the worse the withdrawal is going to get, so...
> 
> We might as well get cracking now... sooner, rather than later... and take the hit... which will hurt less now, than 10 or 20 years from now.
> 
> Ready... set... go.
Click to expand...


What was happening was that the middle class was burdened with increased taxation (not just income tax, but fees/charges on cell and telephone bills, car registrations, real estate, etc.,) while the wealthy and corporations enjoyed a reduced tax burden since the mid-1960s.  But with the middle class suffering from reduced purchasing power/reduced wages paid to the middle class over the past 40 years, this system can no longer be sustained as the middle class can no longer sustain an increasing tax burden.

This means that all of the welfare subsidies going to walmart workers, illegal aliens, public union employees, etc., can no longer be supported without raising taxes to unsustainable levels.  With increasing amounts of illegals flowing into the country - my guess would be about 35 million or more - the country has reached the breaking point, which will lead to mass riots in the next few years.


----------



## rhodescholar

PaintMyHouse said:


> The border can be secured, at a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....



Democrats wants the voters, and corporate america wants the cheap labor, not too hard to understand.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> The wall is expensive and unnecessary.



That is SO true.

Simply turning off the Anchor Baby Welfare, will solve THE PROBLEM... and it will do so, _almost *immediately!*_


----------



## PaintMyHouse

rhodescholar said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The border can be secured, at a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats wants the voters, and corporate america wants the cheap labor, not too hard to understand.
Click to expand...

Illegals don't vote, but you got the other part almost right, capitalists love cheap labor.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wall is expensive and unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO true.
> 
> Simply turning off the Anchor Baby Welfare, will solve THE PROBLEM... and it will do so, _almost *immediately!*_
Click to expand...

Where, exactly, do you get this nonsense from?


----------



## sealybobo

rhodescholar said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The border can be secured, and a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently, there have been enough jobs and resources to cover the Illegals as well as ourselves, and, for most of that 60 years, there were far, far fewer of them, rather than the plague of 12,000,000+ invaders now present upon US soil. It would seem that we have reached a tipping point where the old formulae no longer work or are no longer dominant.
> 
> And, of course, we, as a nation, have come to the realization that we have become addicted to cheap Illegal Alien labor, and that this is not healthy for the Nation.
> 
> As is the case in breaking the strangle-hold of any dependency or addiction - withdrawal will not be a pretty sight.
> 
> But, undertaking a withdrawal (a cure) is necessary, to the long-term interests of the Nation and its People.
> 
> The longer we wait, the worse the withdrawal is going to get, so...
> 
> We might as well get cracking now... sooner, rather than later... and take the hit... which will hurt less now, than 10 or 20 years from now.
> 
> Ready... set... go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was happening was that the middle class was burdened with increased taxation (not just income tax, but fees/charges on cell and telephone bills, car registrations, real estate, etc.,) while the wealthy and corporations enjoyed a reduced tax burden since the mid-1960s.  But with the middle class suffering from reduced purchasing power/reduced wages paid to the middle class over the past 40 years, this system can no longer be sustained as the middle class can no longer sustain an increasing tax burden.
> 
> This means that all of the welfare subsidies going to walmart workers, illegal aliens, public union employees, etc., can no longer be supported without raising taxes to unsustainable levels.  With increasing amounts of illegals flowing into the country - my guess would be about 35 million or more - the country has reached the breaking point, which will lead to mass riots in the next few years.
Click to expand...

Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.

Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare. 

We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wall is expensive and unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO true.
> 
> Simply turning off the Anchor Baby Welfare, will solve THE PROBLEM... and it will do so, _almost *immediately!*_
Click to expand...

Will they still have jobs?


----------



## rhodescholar

PaintMyHouse said:


> Illegals don't vote, but you got the other part almost right, capitalists love cheap labor.



You must have missed this fact from Ann Coulter's book:

"Since then, the Democrats’ insatiable need for more voters has continued unabated. A year before the 1996 presidential election, the Clinton administration undertook a major initiative to make 1 million immigrants citizens in time to vote. The White House demanded that applications be processed twelve hours a day, seven days a week. Criminal background checks were jettisoned for hundreds of thousands of applicants, resulting in citizenship being granted to at least seventy thousand immigrants with FBI criminal records and ten thousand with felony records.15 Murderers, robbers, and rapists were all made citizens so that the Democrats would have a million foreign voters on the rolls by Election Day.16 The Washington Post reported—after Clinton was safely reelected—that the citizenship initiative was intended to create “a potent new bloc of Democratic voters.” Even the INS had objected to “running a pro-Democrat voter mill.”17 Democrats didn’t care. Clinton’s reelection was more important than the country."


----------



## PaintMyHouse




----------



## Contumacious

healthmyths said:


> Forums >  US Discussion > Politics >
> 
> 
> *What idiot thinks the answer is to roundup the 20 million illegals and deport them all? *
> 
> .!



*The trumpers, the KKK, the neonazis, the skinheads, the ethnic cleansers, the fucktards..........*


----------



## PaintMyHouse




----------



## rhodescholar

sealybobo said:


> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.



I don't want 15 million more americans, the country is overcrowded already.  The 30 million illegals should be mass deported/forced out with unbearable conditions, such as a total termination of any benefits for them or their children/families, i.e, no public school, hospital visits, etc.



> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.



So what?  Less americans is better.  Let's means-test medicare and SS, which will remove many of those collecting.



> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.



Such as?  And what about the tax breaks offered by democrats?  What about the public employee unions - can we get rid of them as well?


----------



## sealybobo

rhodescholar said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want 15 million more americans, the country is overcrowded already.  The 30 million illegals should be mass deported/forced out with unbearable conditions, such as a total termination of any benefits for them or their children/families, i.e, no public school, hospital visits, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  Less americans is better.  Let's means-test medicare and SS, which will remove many of those collecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?  And what about the tax breaks offered by democrats?  What about the public employee unions - can we get rid of them as well?
Click to expand...

I'm for any idea that helps the middle class.

Hurting unions doesn't help.


----------



## bripat9643

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "speaking the truth," don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Shit hitting the fan can kill the fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "fan" is all the lies Democrats have been telling for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies are those?  Gays are equal?  The climate is changing?  The rich are getting richer, and the poor poorer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO one ever claimed gays weren't equal, the climate has always changed, and open-borders assholes like you are the reason middle class wages are stagnating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism baby, love it or leave it.
Click to expand...


What does capitalism have to do with sealing the border?


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want 15 million more americans, the country is overcrowded already.  The 30 million illegals should be mass deported/forced out with unbearable conditions, such as a total termination of any benefits for them or their children/families, i.e, no public school, hospital visits, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  Less americans is better.  Let's means-test medicare and SS, which will remove many of those collecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?  And what about the tax breaks offered by democrats?  What about the public employee unions - can we get rid of them as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm for any idea that helps the middle class.
> 
> Hurting unions doesn't help.
Click to expand...


Then you should support deporting illegal aliens and sealing the border.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT one rational logical person has ever suggested that storm troopers knock down doors of suspected "illegals" hauling them off to concentration camps and then dumping them on buses back to South America?
> I've looked at that prospect and YES it is a totally stupid ignorant scenario.
> 
> BUT what SHOULD happen is that every time an illegal is stopped for driving, or breaking some law...
> DO AS MEXICO does DEPORT THEM!  Don't put them into "sanctuary cities"!
> What SHOULD happen is all the current laws must be enforced rigorously!
> Don't stop states like Arizona with frivolous Federal government lawsuits!  "illegals" by definition have NO
> legal rights!  They by definition are law breakers therefore deport them!
> 
> So not ONE conservative that thinks this through would ever suggest storm trooper roundups!
> THIS IS THE LIBERALS solution!  They think in terms of racists/socialist solutions...i.e. storm troopers!
> 
> Simply enforce and NOT prevent states from enforcing their state laws regarding "illegals"!
> Stop giving them sanctuary!
> 
> Simply enforce the employer hiring laws for those companies hiring illegals.
> Stop giving illegals food stamps.  Stop giving them shelter.
> 
> THESE "Illegal" Immigrants will not survive or will go back to where they came from!
> Obviously not ALL 20 million will pack up and go!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped for criminal behavior and deported!
> Obviously not all 20 million will be stopped at the employers and deported!
> 
> But at least some, maybe MANY will be deported, may pack up and go home!  Definitely at least SOME
> will NO longer be protected by "sanctuary cities," by food stamps, etc.!
> 
> 
> 
> Just deport them? That won't stop people from doing it.
> 
> The job opportunities have to dry up. Who's hiring them? Go after them and Mexicans will go home.
> 
> I heard during the Clinton years a Tyson chicken plant was raided and the next day the white unemployed Americans who live in that town went and applied for those jobs. The line was around the block.
> 
> It's not rocket science but the truth is Republicans like cheap labor. Ten million? And you just want to catch em one at a time and slap them on the wrist?
> 
> Republicans can't seem to get themselves to go after employers even if they're illegal employers. It's because they worship the rich and corporations and their brainwashed. Let's put it in another perspective let's say Canadian companies would pay you five hundred thousand dollars a year to pack chickens. What should the Canadian government do? Build a wall or figure out which companies are breaking the law and go after them. But these companies donate to our politicians and Republican voters can't seem to get who the real criminals are. Their beloved corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall is what will stop people from doing it, numskull.  No one said "just deport them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wall is expensive and unnecessary.
Click to expand...

It's cheap compared to the cost if illegal aliens, and it's obviously necessary.  The more open-borders assholes like you wail against it, the more obvious it becomes that the wall is necessary.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The border can be secured, and a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently, there have been enough jobs and resources to cover the Illegals as well as ourselves, and, for most of that 60 years, there were far, far fewer of them, rather than the plague of 12,000,000+ invaders now present upon US soil. It would seem that we have reached a tipping point where the old formulae no longer work or are no longer dominant.
> 
> And, of course, we, as a nation, have come to the realization that we have become addicted to cheap Illegal Alien labor, and that this is not healthy for the Nation.
> 
> As is the case in breaking the strangle-hold of any dependency or addiction - withdrawal will not be a pretty sight.
> 
> But, undertaking a withdrawal (a cure) is necessary, to the long-term interests of the Nation and its People.
> 
> The longer we wait, the worse the withdrawal is going to get, so...
> 
> We might as well get cracking now... sooner, rather than later... and take the hit... which will hurt less now, than 10 or 20 years from now.
> 
> Ready... set... go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was happening was that the middle class was burdened with increased taxation (not just income tax, but fees/charges on cell and telephone bills, car registrations, real estate, etc.,) while the wealthy and corporations enjoyed a reduced tax burden since the mid-1960s.  But with the middle class suffering from reduced purchasing power/reduced wages paid to the middle class over the past 40 years, this system can no longer be sustained as the middle class can no longer sustain an increasing tax burden.
> 
> This means that all of the welfare subsidies going to walmart workers, illegal aliens, public union employees, etc., can no longer be supported without raising taxes to unsustainable levels.  With increasing amounts of illegals flowing into the country - my guess would be about 35 million or more - the country has reached the breaking point, which will lead to mass riots in the next few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.
> 
> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.
> 
> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.
Click to expand...


Granting amnesty to illegal aliens is the last thing we should do.  How do we gain from that?  They already pay taxes, but that doesn't cover all the welfare benefits they receive..


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want 15 million more americans, the country is overcrowded already.  The 30 million illegals should be mass deported/forced out with unbearable conditions, such as a total termination of any benefits for them or their children/families, i.e, no public school, hospital visits, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  Less americans is better.  Let's means-test medicare and SS, which will remove many of those collecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?  And what about the tax breaks offered by democrats?  What about the public employee unions - can we get rid of them as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm for any idea that helps the middle class.
> 
> Hurting unions doesn't help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should support deporting illegal aliens and sealing the border.
Click to expand...

There's a better easier way, I've said it several times but clearly talking about illegal employers makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The border can be secured, and a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently, there have been enough jobs and resources to cover the Illegals as well as ourselves, and, for most of that 60 years, there were far, far fewer of them, rather than the plague of 12,000,000+ invaders now present upon US soil. It would seem that we have reached a tipping point where the old formulae no longer work or are no longer dominant.
> 
> And, of course, we, as a nation, have come to the realization that we have become addicted to cheap Illegal Alien labor, and that this is not healthy for the Nation.
> 
> As is the case in breaking the strangle-hold of any dependency or addiction - withdrawal will not be a pretty sight.
> 
> But, undertaking a withdrawal (a cure) is necessary, to the long-term interests of the Nation and its People.
> 
> The longer we wait, the worse the withdrawal is going to get, so...
> 
> We might as well get cracking now... sooner, rather than later... and take the hit... which will hurt less now, than 10 or 20 years from now.
> 
> Ready... set... go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was happening was that the middle class was burdened with increased taxation (not just income tax, but fees/charges on cell and telephone bills, car registrations, real estate, etc.,) while the wealthy and corporations enjoyed a reduced tax burden since the mid-1960s.  But with the middle class suffering from reduced purchasing power/reduced wages paid to the middle class over the past 40 years, this system can no longer be sustained as the middle class can no longer sustain an increasing tax burden.
> 
> This means that all of the welfare subsidies going to walmart workers, illegal aliens, public union employees, etc., can no longer be supported without raising taxes to unsustainable levels.  With increasing amounts of illegals flowing into the country - my guess would be about 35 million or more - the country has reached the breaking point, which will lead to mass riots in the next few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.
> 
> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.
> 
> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granting amnesty to illegal aliens is the last thing we should do.  How do we gain from that?  They already pay taxes, but that doesn't cover all the welfare benefits they receive..
Click to expand...

I won't debate stupid.


----------



## rhodescholar

sealybobo said:


> Hurting unions doesn't help.



Public employee unions are not private sector unions, they are a cancerous leech parasite albatross around the necks of government and taxpayers.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The border can be secured, and a very high price to society, the economy, and property rights, but for 60 years it hasn't been.  Now, why is that, there must be a reason?  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently, there have been enough jobs and resources to cover the Illegals as well as ourselves, and, for most of that 60 years, there were far, far fewer of them, rather than the plague of 12,000,000+ invaders now present upon US soil. It would seem that we have reached a tipping point where the old formulae no longer work or are no longer dominant.
> 
> And, of course, we, as a nation, have come to the realization that we have become addicted to cheap Illegal Alien labor, and that this is not healthy for the Nation.
> 
> As is the case in breaking the strangle-hold of any dependency or addiction - withdrawal will not be a pretty sight.
> 
> But, undertaking a withdrawal (a cure) is necessary, to the long-term interests of the Nation and its People.
> 
> The longer we wait, the worse the withdrawal is going to get, so...
> 
> We might as well get cracking now... sooner, rather than later... and take the hit... which will hurt less now, than 10 or 20 years from now.
> 
> Ready... set... go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was happening was that the middle class was burdened with increased taxation (not just income tax, but fees/charges on cell and telephone bills, car registrations, real estate, etc.,) while the wealthy and corporations enjoyed a reduced tax burden since the mid-1960s.  But with the middle class suffering from reduced purchasing power/reduced wages paid to the middle class over the past 40 years, this system can no longer be sustained as the middle class can no longer sustain an increasing tax burden.
> 
> This means that all of the welfare subsidies going to walmart workers, illegal aliens, public union employees, etc., can no longer be supported without raising taxes to unsustainable levels.  With increasing amounts of illegals flowing into the country - my guess would be about 35 million or more - the country has reached the breaking point, which will lead to mass riots in the next few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.
> 
> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.
> 
> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granting amnesty to illegal aliens is the last thing we should do.  How do we gain from that?  They already pay taxes, but that doesn't cover all the welfare benefits they receive..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't debate stupid.
Click to expand...


You can't help it because you are stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently, there have been enough jobs and resources to cover the Illegals as well as ourselves, and, for most of that 60 years, there were far, far fewer of them, rather than the plague of 12,000,000+ invaders now present upon US soil. It would seem that we have reached a tipping point where the old formulae no longer work or are no longer dominant.
> 
> And, of course, we, as a nation, have come to the realization that we have become addicted to cheap Illegal Alien labor, and that this is not healthy for the Nation.
> 
> As is the case in breaking the strangle-hold of any dependency or addiction - withdrawal will not be a pretty sight.
> 
> But, undertaking a withdrawal (a cure) is necessary, to the long-term interests of the Nation and its People.
> 
> The longer we wait, the worse the withdrawal is going to get, so...
> 
> We might as well get cracking now... sooner, rather than later... and take the hit... which will hurt less now, than 10 or 20 years from now.
> 
> Ready... set... go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was happening was that the middle class was burdened with increased taxation (not just income tax, but fees/charges on cell and telephone bills, car registrations, real estate, etc.,) while the wealthy and corporations enjoyed a reduced tax burden since the mid-1960s.  But with the middle class suffering from reduced purchasing power/reduced wages paid to the middle class over the past 40 years, this system can no longer be sustained as the middle class can no longer sustain an increasing tax burden.
> 
> This means that all of the welfare subsidies going to walmart workers, illegal aliens, public union employees, etc., can no longer be supported without raising taxes to unsustainable levels.  With increasing amounts of illegals flowing into the country - my guess would be about 35 million or more - the country has reached the breaking point, which will lead to mass riots in the next few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.
> 
> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.
> 
> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granting amnesty to illegal aliens is the last thing we should do.  How do we gain from that?  They already pay taxes, but that doesn't cover all the welfare benefits they receive..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't debate stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't help it because you are stupid.
Click to expand...

I can't believe how much Republicans can't see or admit or realize that we don't have an illegal immigrant problem we have an illegal employer problem and conservatives can't get themselves to fault corporations for anything. That's brainwashed.

You'll spend billions on a wall and busing illegals home then bury your head in the sand when you find out corporations are the source of the problem. They'll keep coming if companies keep paying.

And we could solve this problem easy by going after illegal employers but you won't go after corporations even illegal ones.


----------



## rhodescholar

sealybobo said:


> I can't believe how much Republicans can't see or admit or realize that we don't have an illegal immigrant problem we have an illegal employer problem and conservatives can't get themselves to fault corporations for anything. That's brainwashed. You'll spend billions on a wall and busing illegals home then bury your head in the sand when you find out corporations are the source of the problem. They'll keep coming if companies keep paying. And we could solve this problem easy by going after illegal employers but you won't go after corporations even illegal ones.



It would be nice if you actually read my posts, instead of speculating with nonsensical bullshit.  By the way, I am not republican.

Why is it liberals are incapable of carrying two distinct but related thoughts in their tiny pea brains; this issue can be attacked simultaneously from both sides: build a wall, aggressive deportations/expulsions, AND massive fines/jail time for anyone hiring illegals. 

As a True Conservative, I am an implacable enemy of large corporations, and am not beholden to the business community in any way, it is merely a means to a better end.  That said, I have no ceiling for the level of punishment for those who do not use basic tools such as E-verify when hiring their staff/consultants.

There is no reason not to attack this issue from both sides, which would effectively drain the swamp to so speak in a matter of 2-3 years.

And every fucking one of those children who crossed the border last year unaccompanied would be outright deported, and their parents with them.


----------



## paulitician

bripat9643 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Trumps speech on MSNBC last night.
> It was interesting on how they had pop up facts on truth or false when he made his statements. Most of what he said was truth.
> One example was - true that his baseball cap was made in the USA.
> Other media was saying it was made in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for a MSM Outlet to round up some women to say he said some 'mean' things to them. You know those old tired hatchet-jobs are coming. Communist/Progressive Outlets like CNN and NBC can't wait to round em up and parade em on air 24/7. My guess is, they'll wait till we get close to Election Day to spring it. The man's speaking truth, and that's very dangerous. He's now a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've already tried that with Ivana Trump.   She threw it back in their faces.
Click to expand...


Yeah she did. But the usual suspects in the MSM will continue digging. Communist/Progressive outlets like CNN and NBC are digging 24/7. They'll likely find a few to say he was a 'big ole meany' to em. The set-ups are coming. You can bet on that. But Trump's pretty tough. I think he can handle it.


----------



## LilOlLady

I say take care of our own first. We have jobless Americans with homeless kids in impoverished area and no one seem to care about them. 10 million homeless and jobless Americans. 2.5 million homeless kids. We cannot give shelter to every poor kid from every impoverished country. Mexico is more the capable of taking care of it's own but is it corrupt government that we should be attacking and changing instead of Iraq because is more of a threat to american lives. Mexicans have killed more Americans than terrorist.


----------



## Oldglory1

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was happening was that the middle class was burdened with increased taxation (not just income tax, but fees/charges on cell and telephone bills, car registrations, real estate, etc.,) while the wealthy and corporations enjoyed a reduced tax burden since the mid-1960s.  But with the middle class suffering from reduced purchasing power/reduced wages paid to the middle class over the past 40 years, this system can no longer be sustained as the middle class can no longer sustain an increasing tax burden.
> 
> This means that all of the welfare subsidies going to walmart workers, illegal aliens, public union employees, etc., can no longer be supported without raising taxes to unsustainable levels.  With increasing amounts of illegals flowing into the country - my guess would be about 35 million or more - the country has reached the breaking point, which will lead to mass riots in the next few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Or we make the 15 million illegals legal citizens so we have 15 million more people who pay taxes and have to buy obamacare.
> 
> Americans aren't having 2.5 kids anymore. We have to pay the baby boomers ss and Medicare.
> 
> We need to undo not only the bush but the Reagan tax breaks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granting amnesty to illegal aliens is the last thing we should do.  How do we gain from that?  They already pay taxes, but that doesn't cover all the welfare benefits they receive..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't debate stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't help it because you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how much Republicans can't see or admit or realize that we don't have an illegal immigrant problem we have an illegal employer problem and conservatives can't get themselves to fault corporations for anything. That's brainwashed.
> 
> You'll spend billions on a wall and busing illegals home then bury your head in the sand when you find out corporations are the source of the problem. They'll keep coming if companies keep paying.
> 
> And we could solve this problem easy by going after illegal employers but you won't go after corporations even illegal ones.
Click to expand...


No, what we have are greedy employers "and" their accomplices (illegal aliens).   They aren't the innocents in this either.   They are both equally guilty. No one drags them over the border to work here and they know right from wrong.   I don't know of a single conservative that doesn't want e-verify to stop these employers either.  It is you that Is brainwashed not to know that.    Jobs aren't the only thing that bring illegals here either.   Benefits and birthright citizenship do also.   We need to end "all" of the incentives for them to come here.   The wall will not only deter illegal aliens but criminals and terrorists also.    They aren't looking for jobs.   The Border Patrol would be able to do their jobs more effectively also.


----------

